# Metropolis - The Weight of the World (and Found Wanting)



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2006)

To many the world is little more than the street that they scrounge for food within, to most the world stretches out through the sprawl of the city they call home, but one thing binds the people of the world, none have seen the outside world, Metropolis is their home.

The dark world of Metropolis is one of a doomed existence, where the people of the world are contained to a single city, and none have ever ventured forth into the wasteland that surrounds it (in fact few have ever even glimpsed the powerful city walls that protect their homes).

Millions of people dwell in the city from all walks of life. Sailors pilot ships through the canals to trade with other portions of the city. Explorers visit far-flung suburbs in an attempt to map the impossibly huge city. Archaeologists delve deep into the earth to discover the origins of their home. Peasants try to earn a living, trying to ignore the worthless existence that they live in.

“Metropolis - The Weight of the World (and Found Wanting)" is a PbP with a difference. Though the players will be delving though an adventure seeking a resolution, the adventure will be heavily based on the group’s decisions. What does this mean?

I’m looking for four players that can provide a special skill-set for this game. I’m not looking for people that simply respond to the GM whenever he provides a problem, nor simply talks to the other players when an adventure requires a decision. I want four players to play real people.

They must be able to shoot of in tangents, talk politics to each other, and share cake recipes. This game is based more on the players than the story, more on what you do than what I say.

IF you think that you can be a part of this dynamic group, then get a character background posted (be as liberal as you want with your history, but don’t go overboard). Many aspects of the background have been left vague at the moment (I’d like to complete my background based on character histories), and I am keen to post once the players are accepted.

There are only a handful of things to remember:
- There is no one ruler or god of Metropolis. The city’s population is in excess of ten million people and sprawls across a massive landscape than none have the power to control.
- No-one has left the city in centuries (though there are urban legends).
- Even though you are low-level characters, you can still be important. A good background will inspire me to grant you additional items/prestige/money dependant on the needs of the game or the character (a little vague, but you’ll get the picture once you’re in).
- The story is more important than statistics, if you want to play a Commoner, go for it (I’ve always been partial to the Accountant myself).
- This is a game of storytelling, though there will be combat involved you will be disappointed if you design your character solely for fighting. Pack a sword though.
- Applicants must be able to post once every 1-2 days, this will be a fast-paced game so if you have holidays or you know you can’t keep up, don’t apply.
- This is a new chapter in the story of Metropolis, meaning that you need to know nothing about the previous game (see my sig for links).  The game will be set in ENTIRELY NEW SUBURBS of Metropolis, no previous knowledge should be used.

The logistics?
5th level characters (no need to worry about who is playing what or if you need a cleric).
28 point statistics buy.
PHB classes and races only (be creative with the Druid).
10,000 gp starting money (anything from the PHB or DMG only).

When creating backgrounds, look to the link in my sig to previous players as to what I expect.  I am more interested in backgrounds then stats, your story will make the campaign world come alive.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome back 

and UGH!  I so want to play, but I think I may be overextended 

Maybe Taran can wreck havok with them from above


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll whip up a submission for this one. I can make the posting commitment and I'm definately up for the interactive aspects of this game. I'm thinking a Rogue maybe fighter mix human. His family were local rulers of a district that was entirely destroyed by fire in his youth. He still feels a noble obligation to what he sees as 'his' people, but now works from the shadows as a protector and servant to the people. I'll try and get some history up tonight or in the morning and see if it fits with your vision.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome back indeed!   

I don't care if I am overextended, there is no way I would miss one of Phoenix's games, especially not Metropolis. 

So count me in. I will put up a concept later. 

Maybe a priest of the Jackal . Nah, but an accountant does have some possibilities.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2006)

Oooh, I may have to give this a try again, if you'll have me.

Too bad I don't know what ever happened to Nikolai.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 20, 2006)

Very cool looking game... I'll take a closer look at the old links a bit later.

But count me interested


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 20, 2006)

It's good to see you again, Phoenix. 

I'm eager to throw my lot in (as it happens I've got an idea for a wizard) but as the game seems to have attracted a fair bit of interest I'm inclined to make way for those who have not yet experienced Metropolis. If there ends up being room for me I'd be overjoyed, but otherwise count me as an alt and I'll cook up something useful just in case a space opens up.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 20, 2006)

Based on your comment about playing Commoners, I was getting all excited to play an Expert (an insurance agent.) But then I say "PHB Classes only." So the NPC classes are off limits?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmm... I have an interesting fighter that I had for another game that went south.  She has an extensive history, though it would have to be tweaked to account for her being a city dweller.  I shall see what I make of her for this game.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Based on your comment about playing Commoners, I was getting all excited to play an Expert (an insurance agent.) But then I say "PHB Classes only." So the NPC classes are off limits?




Well, DMG classes as well   

Amazing to attract the ol' players so fast, and I bask in your compliments


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Welcome back
> 
> and UGH!  I so want to play, but I think I may be overextended
> 
> Maybe Taran can wreck havok with them from above




That large fleshy mound of ex-PC definately could rain havok on them...from below at least anyway.

GM: So, what does Taran do?

Bront: Hmmm....I may beat, pulse, and wiggle a little...


----------



## Fenris (Jul 20, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> That large fleshy mound of ex-PC definately could rain havok on them...from below at least anyway.
> 
> GM: So, what does Taran do?
> 
> Bront: Hmmm....I may beat, pulse, and wiggle a little...





See Bront, I _told _ you I got the better job!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a prelimiary background for Myna Basi, also known as Moth.  Let me know if this is the kind of thing you're looking for Phoenix, as I'm very willing to edit and adapt as necessary. [sblock]*Appearance:*  Myna Basi might have the appearance, at first glance, of being a contradiction.  She is not particularly tall or short, but quite heavily-muscled for a normal woman.  Her skin is a deep nut brown, but her eyes are pale gray.  Her hair, though long, is as white as an old woman’s which sometimes gives people the impression she is far older than she really is.  Though time in the sun has given her creases at the corners of her eyes, she is barely past her second decade.

*Background:*  Myna was born the daughter of a falconer who often trained falcons and falconers to serve the rich of Metropolis.  Though she had spent much of her life helping her aged father in taming and training bird and human alike, it was unlikely that she was going to be able to follow her own path until her father either died or gave up his business.  She never really consciously wished for her father’s death, though she often dreamed of the ability to make her own choices. 

Most people in Metropolis learned at least a little self-defense, but Myna far outstripped the lessons her parents gave her.  She had a natural aptitude for the martial arts, and desired greatly to learn more, but her own duties prevented her from seeking formal training.  She pestered her uncles and aunts, her neighbors, their neighbors, their neighbors’ neighbors, until she had gotten all she could from as far as she dared travel.  She daydreamed about joining one of the roving bands of fighters that did daring deeds for bright gold, or even becoming the champion of her little corner of the city.

Her mother had died in childbirth, attempting to give her father a son, when Myna was ten.  From then on the twolived on their own, the sole occupants of a rare rooftop apartment.  When Myna was thirteen, her father fell to his death from their aerie.  Myna had been daydreaming again, and she only noticed her father was gone when she turned.  He had fallen without a sound.  Saddened and heartbroken, and feeling guilty because of her secret wish, Myna burned her father’s body, gathered the remaining wealth they had accumulated, and set out without a word to anyone.  

She spent the next few months traveling across Metroplis, attempting to find forgetfulness, or at least an acceptance within herself.  This oftentimes resulted in rather reckless and self-destructive behavior, such as getting into fights or riling up people far more powerful or stronger than her. She gained a lot of scars, and escaped a couple bad situations.  The few times when her relatives caught up with her, their sympathy fell on deaf ears, and she refused their care and concern.

She had an epiphany one quite summer’s night, as she slept in a tiny cell of a room with just a single candle for company.  She watched a moth circle the candleflame, darting around it, seeming to challenge it, daring itself to see how close it would get.  Eventually it got too close to the flames and burned, and she watched in fascinated horror as it flew on burning wings, spiraling to the ground and dying.  Somehow she knew that the moth was herself, and she was very close to burning.  From that night onward, her hair turned white.

Myna knew she could no longer simply wander and brood, for she was a young woman with a future ahead of her.  She couldn’t let her sadness and guilt over her father’s death lead her into her own.  Taking herself to the nearest weapons’ master, Myna presented herself for training.  She told him to call her Moth.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

[sblock=Pheonix]How long is this after the events of the previous game?  I could ponder creating a priest of Taran, perhaps one of the children at the end, maybe even the one Taran kept dragging around. (Forgot her name and race)[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pheonix]How long is this after the events of the previous game?  I could ponder creating a priest of Taran, perhaps one of the children at the end, maybe even the one Taran kept dragging around. (Forgot her name and race)[/sblock]




[sblock=Bront]The next story is supposed to occur after the events of the original, though the time frame is vague (encouraging new people to play).  There will be little crossover of the stories, past perhaps the mention or introduction of a suburb used previously or an NPC.  No previous knowledge should be needed (plus Taran is more Metropolis than Taran now).  To give an easy answer though, it is more than 30yrs in the future, giving plenty of time for new children to be born and grow up.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I have a prelimiary background for Myna Basi, also known as Moth.  Let me know if this is the kind of thing you're looking for Phoenix, as I'm very willing to edit and adapt as necessary. [sblock]*Appearance:*  Myna Basi might have the appearance, at first glance, of being a contradiction.  She is not particularly tall or short, but quite heavily-muscled for a normal woman.  Her skin is a deep nut brown, but her eyes are pale gray.  Her hair, though long, is as white as an old woman’s which sometimes gives people the impression she is far older than she really is.  Though time in the sun has given her creases at the corners of her eyes, she is barely past her second decade.
> 
> *Background:*  Myna was born the daughter of a falconer who often trained falcons and falconers to serve the rich of Metropolis.  Though she had spent much of her life helping her aged father in taming and training bird and human alike, it was unlikely that she was going to be able to follow her own path until her father either died or gave up his business.  She never really consciously wished for her father’s death, though she often dreamed of the ability to make her own choices.
> 
> ...




I like it, it's written well, but it's very...easy.  The premise of the story is that the character's background brings new elements into the game, looking at the background I would have to take large leaps of assumption to do this (thereby creating more of your background than you have).

Add a few more stories of the suburb you live in, goals, dreams, people you know (like your new master).  I like it, but i need more info to torment...I mean...encourage you...


----------



## Komodo (Jul 21, 2006)

I would definitely be interested in playing.

Do you have room for a gnome enchanter/illusionist (maybe beguiler, I'm not sure) or a half-orc knight?  Let me know and I'll come up with a backstory.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> I would definitely be interested in playing.
> 
> Do you have room for a gnome enchanter/illusionist (maybe beguiler, I'm not sure) or a half-orc knight?  Let me know and I'll come up with a backstory.




There is room for _any_ character type in Metropolis, all I ask is that you read and understand the initial post and go with the flavour of the game.  Read back posts of the original game as well as their RG entries if you need influence.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 21, 2006)

Alright, then.  I think I'd like to play a gnome wizard, specialized in enchantment and illusion, but the idea of an urban archeologist intrigues me, and I may follow that route instead.  However, it's too late right now for me to write up any kind of backstory, so I'm going to sleep on it and give you something in the morning.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 21, 2006)

Phoenix,
Have a gander at this and let me know how it looks:

[sblock]Duke Alexi Dimitrivitch

In the far northern suburbs of Metropolis lie the Hills of Burgivini. This suburb is far enough north as to be rumored to be near one of the walls of Metropolis. It is even said that on a clear day you can see the mountains north of the city. Of course no one in living memory has actually seen a clear day this far north, but still it is said. The suburb is composed of gentle rolling hills. Atop each hill is a great building. A monument to the family that owns the hill. The Hills are well known for their catacombs, the entrances to which are fiercely guarded. For in these catacombs the ruling families have their servants farm and mine. The most famus product of those catacombs however is the mushrooms. Or rather the liquor that is distilled from a particular mushroom in the catacombs, called Burgi. Burgi is a highly valued drink sold at most bars and taverns through the northern reaches of Metropolis. The familes that own the hills have build huge palaces for themselves. As they wear out they build another level on top so that the spires of these building soar hundreds of feet above the hills. The servants and worked live in the lower levels which usually lead to the catacombs, so few of those workers ever see the sky. But the privaledged rich enjoy the balconies and the view. The towers of most familes are connected to each other through ornate bridges.

It was Burgi that made the Dimitrivitch family rich. The patriarch of the family, Ivar, has the title of Tsarovich, which each head of a family carries. In Metropolis a title merely means money and power has been help for a while, enough to make people call you that. Alexi is Ivar’s third son and so carries the title of Duke rather than Grand Duke that his eldest brother carries. Alexi grew up on this lavish suburb. Attending parties, learning lessons in history and geneology. All the things that the nobility of Burgivini expect their children to learn. But Alexi was the third son and had no hope of leading the family, and in any case he had other interests. He learned his lessons well enough, how to make the Burgi, how to sell it, but always enjoyed his weapons training most. At 18 he begged his father to let him join the guard. His father initially was against this, but soon realized that here was a guard who would not be turned. So Alexi was made a captain. His men enjoyed his command as Alexi was less arrogant than his brothers and had an affable personality. The bridges that connected each palace to each other were always guarded as were the catacombs and the usually one exit on the ground. Alexi spent three years training with the guard learning the tricks of the soldiers for fighting enemies and boredom (mostly drinking and gambling, two of Alexi’s favorite past times). They guarded those gates, although there were few challenges. The occasional spy was caught or the rare peasant who tried to escape. The peasants who worked for the family belonged to the family. The best they could hope for was to show enough skill or aptitude to join the guards, the kitchen staff or the accountants and be out of the catacombs at least.

On Alexi’s 21st birthday, his mother, Mara, came and told him he was betrothed to the daughter of an up and coming family the Valiankas, who just discovered a new vein of silver in their catacombs. While Alexi knew that his betrothal was coming, as it did for all young men in the towers, he felt confined and cornered. He begged his father to not schedule the wedding for one year. And to give him leave to explore the city in that time. It wasn’t that Gema Valiankas wasn’t attractive, she was considered very beautiful and now would be rich. The marriage was a political coup for his mother to have arranged. He had danced at the many balls with Gema and was attracted to her. Of all the many possible arrangements that the rumor mills had paired him with Gema was his own favorite before her family’s newly elevated status. But Alexi felt his heart yearning to head south, for a while a least. Something there was calling him, calling his heart. He didn’t know what it was but he needed to find out. He knew his duty lay to his family and to Gema, and he knew his future was within the Hills, but Alexi’s blood burned fiercely to find the source of that call. He had helped count the revenue from the sales of Burgi, but there was time when his beard was white to count that. He was young and wanted adventure before he settled down. He would return for Gema, his family and his responsibility.

His father saw the fire in the boy’s eye and knew he would be hard pressed to make him stay. If this was Sasha, his eldest, the Grand Duke, there would be no question, he would stay. But Alexi was different, he had a level head and a strong arm and Ivar new men like that needed stimulation and challenge, be it through war, intrigue or mystery. But he warned Alexi he must conduct himself as a Burgivini Duke, that he must not embarrass the family. And he warned him that factions within the Hills wouldn’t mind delaying him and his wedding or even worse to try to embarrass the family. And of course if Alexi found new places that did not know about Burgi, well Alexi should introduce it!

So Alexi saddles his warhorse, strapped on his shield, proudly bearing the Stag of the Dimitivitches and rode forth to find what Metropolis had in store for him, why She was calling him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

[sblock=Pheonix]Cool.  Perhaps a Priest of the "Church of the Heart", formed by some of the children long ago.  Not quite direct, I'll see what I can come up with [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2006)

Just to be general, everyone is good.  Keep working and statting stuff up.  On another note, magical weapons are special and rare in Metropolis, buying a magic item worth more than 4k needs a side story note.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm going to back out of this, nothing truly inspiring has come to my mind.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

[sblock=pheonix]Decided to go a different route.

Fate in Metropolis can be fickle.  The girl now known as Jasmine is a perfect example.  Orphaned at adolescence, parents dying of some unknown disease, she set out on her own.  Knowing little of the city, she set out for shelter.  Had she turned north instead of south, she might have found herself at one of the Church of the Heart’s orphanages.  Instead, she turned south, and was offered refuge in one of the many red-light districts.

Underneath the shadow of The Apartments, the young girl was made a servant, and then quickly used for dancing and other acts no child should have to endure.  She was forced to pay to live in squalor in a small room and rarely got to keep most of her money.  Despite this, she managed to keep from being physically scarred, and the mobster Riki Tori purchased her for his harem.  Here she lived in what was, comparatively, exotic luxury, with time to rest, food, and a fairly clean place to live.  She was only occasionally called on to perform, but she quickly became a favorite of Riki and his associates, and in particular, a half-elf named Damon.

Riki never trusted Damon, and decided Jasmine could be used to his advantage.  He had her schooled in the arts of poison and assassination, with the intent on having her take Damon out.  Damon, on the other hand, grew to trust Jasmine, and spoke of overthrowing Riki in the organization.  Jasmine, meanwhile, hatched her own plan.  At a dinner between the two, Jasmine was to be the entertainment, as was one of the other girls of the harem.  Jasmine brought out the food and wine, but got sick after just a few sips.  The other three died of a rather nasty poison.

There was some jockeying for position in the organization, and Jasmine made her move.  She offered her support to a crafty gnome named Devries, on the condition he allow her freedom and independence.  With some influence, and plotting, and precise strikes, Jasmine helped Devries climb to the top of the organization, and a man of his word, and fearing her wrath, he let he go.

Jasmine is now mostly independent, working through contacts she has made and a good reputation she has built.  She still works with the organization on occasion, being a favorite of Devries to use, as well has having contacts in some of the upper nobility circles.  She has a lavish “entertainment” pad, as well as a private residence where she never takes business, and a few places she feels comfortable ducking for the night scattered though out the city.  She hires herself out for many different things, from a simple escort, to “playmate”, to information gatherer, to assassin.

I have 3 different builds with her, think I know which one I like best.  You willing to allow the Urban Ranger UA variant?  If so, I think a Rogue/Urban Ranger, and heading into Assassin and maybe Shadowdancer could be a fun combo.  I could probably stick with regular ranger, but urban makes more sense.  I also pondered a straight rogue build and a rogue/fighter build, all of which are interesting.  Let me know what you think.[/sblock]

[sblock=Pheonix (2)]I did a minor church writeup btw, I may flesh it out more, but figured I'd post it here for you too.

*The Church of the Heart*
A church celebrating the sacrifice of a brave soul long ago, who gave his heart to the city.  It is said his lifeblood pumps through the sewers, and his spirit wanders them and watches over the people.

The church strives to do good by the city, tending to those it can, offering it's services to the needy, and runs many orphanages.
Allignment: NG
Domains: Healing, Good, Protection, Animal, Plant, Air, Earth, Travel
Favored Weapon: Spears(Short and Normal)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2006)

Here is background Jazick Shador a chaotic good rogue. Mechancial details to follow. Let me know what you think. [sblock]Appearance: Jazick Shador is a tall thin young man of twenty-two summers. His skin is fair and his hair black. He has fine features suggesting a highborn birth and bright eyes of green that carry a hint of sadness. He carries scars of the fire on his back and the left hand. There are other scars earned more recently—a product of his life on the street. Fingerless gloves of black kidskin are perhaps the finest and least worn of his clothes.  He wears a worn gray tunic over a light mail shirt. Brown leggings and soft low comfortable boots cover his legs. A once fine black cloak lined with a russet and silver herringbone swallows Jazick’s narrow shoulders. A careful observer will spot sword and bow under the cloak. He wears a low brown felt hat with a broad brim at a rakish angle on his head. He can move with grace and speed, but more often his movements are furtive as his slips from one shadow to the nest. He works to appear ordinary and anonymous on the streets. When he speaks his voice is surprisingly cultured and educated. 

History/Background: Jazick Shador is the son of a once prominent family in a once prosperous neighborhood. Candlestick Lane was a thriving district of artisans. The area produced candles, torches, lamps, scented oils, soaps, and other goods sold in fine storefronts and to other shops in neighboring areas. The area was known for its beautiful old wooden building with ornate carvings, elegant shops and sidewalk cafes. Situated on the northern bank of a major canal, trade was good. Though a small community, it was a relatively happy successful one. The Shador family ruled with a gentle hand, settling disputes, encouraging trade and protecting the neighborhood from their large chandlery and the adjacent stone tower on the waterfront. Things changed dramatically for Candlestick Lane on a hot dry night ten summers ago. No one is sure how the fire started. Any number of banked forges or cook fires could have thrown a spark in the hot breezes blowing that night. The people acted quickly, but the canal was low from the long dry season and the buckets of water had to be hauled up the steep bank. A dry wind drove the fire deeper into the neighborhood igniting tallow, wax and oil in the old wooden buildings. The blaze devoured every wooden structure in the region. Only the brick and stone buildings of abutting districts stopped the flames. In the dawn all that was left of Candlestick Lane was heaps of smoking ash and the stone tower, its interior walls and floors largely burned away. Many of the citizens perished as well, most fighting to save their neighborhood. The families of Candlestick Lane lost everything they had. 

Some moved on chasing the prosperity they had once known while others stayed digging charcoal from the ashes and selling it for coppers where they had once earned gold and silver. A shantytown of lean-tos and tents replaced the fine houses and buildings. Rabble from other areas poured into the vacant space. Soon the area was just a lawless pit. A few businesses rose from the ashes-brothels, taverns and less savory businesses crept into the lawless region. 

Young Jazick survived the blaze along with his mother who was burned badly yet lived. His father, siblings and all other family were lost. His mother turned to drink to ease her pain and heartache. She and Jazick were alone in the burned out tower. In the early years like everyone else, Jazick struggled just to survive and find enough for them to eat. As he grew into a man his mother became increasing out of touch with reality. She expected Jazick to be a proper lord ruling his people. She talked endlessly of honor and duty to the son who caught her rats for dinner. In the remains of the tower he found a few things that survived. I fine shirt of mail and a rapier were untouched by the flame. Jazick would have sold them for money to buy food and healing for his mother, but she insisted that they were Shador family heirlooms that were his birthright. As ruler they were signs of his office and he must preserve them. 

The armor saved his life on more than one occasion as he prowled the warren that had been Candlestick Lane. He ran afoul of cutpurses and muggers, but his agility and fine armor and knowledge of every alley and rooftop allowed him to escape. As a lad he had been educated and knew how to fence, but quickly learned the rougher arts of fighting for your life. He grew strong, but never bold. Jazick was not a violent youth and preferred to avoid a fight. If he was forced to fight he would strike with speed and stealth. While Jazick at first just fought to survive, his mother’s words began to haunt him as he roamed. He saw many injustices and finally began to take action. He fought to defend others and even worked to drive evil men from the district. He rarely confronts others directly preferring to act from the shadows. In order to further his causes and help the people Jazick will collect ‘taxes’ from wicked men profiting from the people of the neighborhood. He keeps little for himself given most of what he steals to help the people of the neighborhood. He considers his territory all the area that falls under the shadow of his burned out tower as the sun makes its way across the sky. After his mother died a few years ago, Jazick took to living near the top of the tower where he restored a floor. This was both for safety and to provide a vantage point from which to watch the surrounding neighborhood. 

Jazick is sometimes referred to as ‘Lord Shadow’ at first mockingly, but now with some reverence among the simple folk of the neighborhood. He has many friends: Judith Tulley daughter of a once wealthy family that has regained some small part of their former wealth as sellers of charcoal and torches. They are of an age and Jazick is given to romantic notions about her. Willie a simpleminded begger boy orphaned and disabled in the night of the fire. Rory a baker who’s oven survived the fire. He often gave young Jazick day old bread in the difficult days after the fire. Another is Margra an old woman who discovered that flowers grew well in the soil enriched by the ashes. She scrapes by selling flowers from a stand on the corner at the edge of the neighborhood. Father Lunley a homeless sidewalk preacher who also works tirelessly to help others. [/sblock]


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jul 21, 2006)

If you've the inclination, I've a couple of concepts.

*Very* brief synopsis while I get my thoughts together

Thom Ratcatcher (Human Ranger):
Thom was born to be a ratcatcher. His father was a ratcatcher, his grandfather was a ratcatcher, his greatgrandfather was a ratcatcher, on back for as long as there have been ratcatchers in the city. Whenever merchants, innkeeps, or homeowners have a problem with rats or snakes or pretty much any other kind of vermin, they call Thom. When not catching rats, he roams the streets with his dog Rex.

Gar the Pounder (Half-Orc Bard):
Gar has no use for pretty lyrics, tiny instruments, clever phrases or Elves. When Gar performs, his audience sees raw power, half-tamed and bent to Gar's will. Gar will sit in a tavern and suddenly begin slamming tankards together, sending a throbbing tempo vibrating through the air and the patrons find themselves pounding along to the beat.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's an idea I have for my aforementioned insurance agent.

*K:*
[SBLOCK]K spends most of his time either working at the offices of his employer, Konietzko Commercial Insurers, or commuting between there and the small room he calls home. Despite the company's name, he has no relation to anyone of any import -- he is merely a clerk who completes and files reports based on information gathered by other employees.

That has changed recently, however. A message was received at the offices from somewhere else in the city -- a message that spurred his superior to direct K on an excursion of his own, to a suburb none of the Konietzko employees had ever visited, or even heard of. Apparently there is a claim of some importance to be processed, and K was specifically requested to be the adjuster who gathered, rather than filed, the information. The nature of this claim, and who made the request, is completely unknown to K. It is none of his concern.

But he _is_ concerned, and these headaches keep getting worse the further afield he travels...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Komodo (Jul 21, 2006)

Alright, I've got backstories written up for a druid/rogue archeologist and a wizard.

*Corbin Deeppouch* started his life on the streets like so many others before him: struggling for life.  When the struggle finally overcame his parents, Corbin was just reaching adolescence.  Forced to fend for himself, the young halfling took refuge in an ancient and mostly abandoned section on the outskirts of the city, where he would be safe from the warring gangs and corrupt authorities.  One day, while wandering around his "domain," he stumbled upon some ancient tablets detailing the outside world, the way it was centuries past, before the city was walled off and separated.  Something stirred within Corbin, and he suddenly became aware of his place within the natural order.  With the help of the ancient tablets, he began to follow the path of the druid, continually searching the ruins of the city for the clues that could lead the city back to nature.

*Jeb Brintclog* was the only son of a family of wealthy gnomish merchants.  His parents, wanting the best for their little boy, decided to enroll him in a well-known and respected college of wizardry at a fairly young age.  Despite his youth, Jeb excelled in his studies from the get-go.  When he finally graduated from the school with high honors, he had learned everything they could teach him, and, with his parents' blessing, decided to set out to see the city and figure out what he wanted to do with the rest of his life.  He is a precocious lad, eager to learn and just as eager to test his mettle and wit against those around him.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=pheonix]Decided to go a different route.
> 
> Fate in Metropolis can be fickle.  The girl now known as Jasmine is a perfect example.  Orphaned at adolescence, parents dying of some unknown disease, she set out on her own.  Knowing little of the city, she set out for shelter.  Had she turned north instead of south, she might have found herself at one of the Church of the Heart’s orphanages.  Instead, she turned south, and was offered refuge in one of the many red-light districts.
> 
> ...




Great Bront, stat yourself up.  Urban Ranger is good (mainly cause you've got an online source for me to look at), and I have no problem with the Assassin PrC (I won't even require an Evil alignment for it).


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Alright, I've got backstories written up for a druid/rogue archeologist and a wizard.
> 
> *Corbin Deeppouch* started his life on the streets like so many others before him: struggling for life.  When the struggle finally overcame his parents, Corbin was just reaching adolescence.  Forced to fend for himself, the young halfling took refuge in an ancient and mostly abandoned section on the outskirts of the city, where he would be safe from the warring gangs and corrupt authorities.  One day, while wandering around his "domain," he stumbled upon some ancient tablets detailing the outside world, the way it was centuries past, before the city was walled off and separated.  Something stirred within Corbin, and he suddenly became aware of his place within the natural order.  With the help of the ancient tablets, he began to follow the path of the druid, continually searching the ruins of the city for the clues that could lead the city back to nature.
> 
> *Jeb Brintclog* was the only son of a family of wealthy gnomish merchants.  His parents, wanting the best for their little boy, decided to enroll him in a well-known and respected college of wizardry at a fairly young age.  Despite his youth, Jeb excelled in his studies from the get-go.  When he finally graduated from the school with high honors, he had learned everything they could teach him, and, with his parents' blessing, decided to set out to see the city and figure out what he wanted to do with the rest of his life.  He is a precocious lad, eager to learn and just as eager to test his mettle and wit against those around him.




I like the idea of your archaeologist the best, if you give him a more indepth background and stat him up I would be a happy monkey, with ham.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Here's an idea I have for my aforementioned insurance agent.
> 
> *K:*
> [SBLOCK]K spends most of his time either working at the offices of his employer, Konietzko Commercial Insurers, or commuting between there and the small room he calls home. Despite the company's name, he has no relation to anyone of any import -- he is merely a clerk who completes and files reports based on information gathered by other employees.
> ...




Sounds interesting, I'd like to hear more...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Here is background Jazick Shador a chaotic good rogue. Mechancial details to follow. Let me know what you think. [sblock]Appearance: Jazick Shador is a tall thin young man of twenty-two summers. His skin is fair and his hair black. He has fine features suggesting a highborn birth and bright eyes of green that carry a hint of sadness. He carries scars of the fire on his back and the left hand. There are other scars earned more recently—a product of his life on the street. Fingerless gloves of black kidskin are perhaps the finest and least worn of his clothes.  He wears a worn gray tunic over a light mail shirt. Brown leggings and soft low comfortable boots cover his legs. A once fine black cloak lined with a russet and silver herringbone swallows Jazick’s narrow shoulders. A careful observer will spot sword and bow under the cloak. He wears a low brown felt hat with a broad brim at a rakish angle on his head. He can move with grace and speed, but more often his movements are furtive as his slips from one shadow to the nest. He works to appear ordinary and anonymous on the streets. When he speaks his voice is surprisingly cultured and educated.
> 
> History/Background: Jazick Shador is the son of a once prominent family in a once prosperous neighborhood. Candlestick Lane was a thriving district of artisans. The area produced candles, torches, lamps, scented oils, soaps, and other goods sold in fine storefronts and to other shops in neighboring areas. The area was known for its beautiful old wooden building with ornate carvings, elegant shops and sidewalk cafes. Situated on the northern bank of a major canal, trade was good. Though a small community, it was a relatively happy successful one. The Shador family ruled with a gentle hand, settling disputes, encouraging trade and protecting the neighborhood from their large chandlery and the adjacent stone tower on the waterfront. Things changed dramatically for Candlestick Lane on a hot dry night ten summers ago. No one is sure how the fire started. Any number of banked forges or cook fires could have thrown a spark in the hot breezes blowing that night. The people acted quickly, but the canal was low from the long dry season and the buckets of water had to be hauled up the steep bank. A dry wind drove the fire deeper into the neighborhood igniting tallow, wax and oil in the old wooden buildings. The blaze devoured every wooden structure in the region. Only the brick and stone buildings of abutting districts stopped the flames. In the dawn all that was left of Candlestick Lane was heaps of smoking ash and the stone tower, its interior walls and floors largely burned away. Many of the citizens perished as well, most fighting to save their neighborhood. The families of Candlestick Lane lost everything they had.
> 
> ...




I like it, stat me up!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I like it, stat me up!




Cool, I'm working on it. I have a busy weekend, so it may be Monday before I finish.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Great Bront, stat yourself up.  Urban Ranger is good (mainly cause you've got an online source for me to look at), and I have no problem with the Assassin PrC (I won't even require an Evil alignment for it).



Im debating the alignment, LE or LN.  We'll see.

I'll go a little more in detail with the names and such as well, and of course I'm building off of a little of what you have as well 

Oh, I need to know what I can use as far as poison.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh, how you doing HP?


----------



## Komodo (Jul 22, 2006)

*Corbin Deeppockets*
[sblock]

```
[b]Name:[/b] Corbin Deeppouch
[b]Class:[/b] Rogue 1/Druid 4
[b]Race:[/b] Halfling
[b]Deity:[/b] ?

[b]Age:[/b] 26
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Height:[/b] 3'1"
[b]Weight:[/b] 35 lbs
[b]Eyes:[/b] Green
[b]Hair:[/b] Brown
[b]Skin:[/b] White

[b]Ability Scores:[/b] 
Str: 12   
Dex: 16   
Con: 10  
Int: 14  
Wis: 14+2 = 16  
Cha: 10  

[b]HP:[/b]
[b]AC:[/b] 18 = 10 + 4 armor + 3 Dex + 1 size
[b]Init.:[/b] +3
[b]BAB/Grapple:[/b] +3/+0
[b]Saves:[/b] Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +7

[b]Attacks:[/b]
Single Dagger at +7 for 1d3+2
Two Daggers at +5/+0 for 1d3+2/1d3+1
Sling at +8 for 1d3+1

[b]Racial Abilities:[/b]
+2 vs. fear
+1 with thrown weapons

[b]Class Abilities:[/b]
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Nature's Lure
Spontaneous Rejuvenation*
Shapeshift* (Predator Form)

[b]Feats:[/b]
Two Weapon Fighting
Weapon Finesse

[b]Skills:[/b]
Skill: Total = Ability + Ranks + Misc
Concentration:	 6 = 0 + 6 + 0
Balance:	 4 = 3 + 1 - 2
Climb: 		 2 = 1 + 1 + 0
Decipher Script: 6 = 2 + 4 + 0
Hide:		 9 = 3 + 4 + 2
Jump: 		 3 = 1 + 2 + 0
Knowledge (Local)6 = 2 + 4 + 0
Knowledge (Nat.) 8 = 2 + 6 + 0
Listen		11 = 3 + 6 + 2
Move Silently:   7 = 3 + 4 + 0
Open Lock:	 5 = 3 + 2 + 0
Search:		 6 = 2 + 4 + 0
Sleight of Hand: 5 = 3 + 2 + 0
Spot:		 9 = 3 + 6 + 0
Spellcraft: 	 7 = 2 + 5 + 0	
Tumble:		 5 = 3 + 4 - 2
Use Mag. Dev.:	 3 = 0 + 3 + 0 

[b]Spells per day:[/b]
level 0: 5
level 1: 4
level 2: 3

[b]Languages:[/b]
Common
Halfling
Dwarven
Orc
Druidic

[b]Gear:[/b]

[b]Gear:[/b]
Dragonhide Shirt       	(500 gp)[12.5 lbs]
Two +1 daggers 	       	(4604 gp)[1 lb]
Masterwork Sling       	(300 gp)
30 sling bullets       	(3 sp) 	[7.5 lbs]
Periapt of Wisdom +2   	(4000 gp)
MWT hieves' Tools 	(100 gp)[2 lbs]
Backpack 		(2 gp) 	[.5 lbs]
Lantern, bullseye 	(12 gp) [3 lbs]
Rope, silk: 50 ft 	(10 gp) [5 lbs]
2 sacks, medium size 	(2 sp) 	[1 lb]
4 belt pouches 		(4 gp) 	[.5 lbs]
30 platinum 			[.3 lbs]
166 gold 			[1.66 lbs]
13 silver 			[0.13 lbs]
20 copper 			[0.2 lbs]
Total weight: 35.7 lbs
Description:  Corbin is an average-sized halfling, standing at just a smidge over three feet tall.  He is slender in build, and has dark brown hair that he keeps tied up in a short topknot.  Corbin has a friendly looking face with light brown eyes and a wide smile.  He wears an armored shirt made from the scales of a green dragon, its color signifying, at least to him, his devotion to the natural world, and sports fancy brown leggings.

*replacement class features from [i]PHBII[/i].
```
[/sblock]

Edit:  finished character sheet


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

Woho!  Another Halfing Druid 

(Taran was a halfling druid in the previous metropolus.  Now he's something more)


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

Here she is, still have some money to spend, pending your answers to some questions 

[sblock=Jasmine]

```
[B]Name:[/B] "Jasmine" [spoiler]Jenny Paige[/spoiler]
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 3 / [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#rangerVariantUrbanRanger]Urban Ranger[/url] 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] LN (with Evil Tendancies)

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 5	[B]XP[/B]: 10,000 / 15, 000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 ( 8p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +4		[B]HP:[/B] XX (3d6+2d8+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +4	[B]???:[/B] XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]???:[/b]
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +4	[B]???:[/B] XX
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] 0		[B]???:[/B] X%

[B]	Total	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	15	10	+1	+0	+4	+0	+0	+0
[B]Touch:[/B]	14	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 11

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+5	4	+1	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+10	6	+4	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+1	1	+0	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Dagger +1		+9	1d4+1	19-20/x2	10 ft
Dagger			+8	1d4	19-20/x2	10 ft
Short Bow		+8	1d6	20/x3		60 ft
[B]Notes:[/B]
Favored Enemy Damage may apply

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, XXX

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Human Raical Abilities
- Bonus Skill Points
- Bonus Feat
Rogue Class Abilities
- Trapfinding
- Sneak Attack: +2d6
- Evasion
- Trap Sense +1
Urban Ranger Class Abilities
- Favored Enemy: Human +2
- Wild Empathy +1
- Combat Style: Two Weapon Fighting

[B]Feats: [/B] Combat Expertise, Improved Feint, [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#urbanTracking]Urban Tracking[/url], Weapon Finesse

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC XX + spell level; XX/XX): 0 - XX, XX; 1st - XX, XX
[B]Domains:[/B]
[B]Spellbook/Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - XX, XX, XX;
	1st - XX, XX, XX;

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 84	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Balance		+9	5	+3	+2
Bluff*		+9	7	+2	
Diplomacy	+10	6	+2	+4
Disguise	+11	7	+2	+2
Gather Info	+12	8	+2	+2
Hide		+11	8	+3
Intimidate	+4	0	+2	+2
Jump		+2	0	+0	+2
KN: Local	+7	5	+2
Listen		+5	5	+0
Move Silently	+10	8	+2
Perform: Dance	+7	5	+2
Search		+7	5	+2
Sense Motive*	+5	5	+0
Spot*		+5	5	+0
Tumble		+8	5	+3
[B]Notes:[/B]
* Favored Enemy Bonus may apply

[B]Equipment:			Cost	Weight[/B]
+1 Dagger			2302	1
Shortbow			1	3
4 daggers			10	4
20 arrows			30	2
Anklet of Dexterity +2		4000	
Bracelets of Armor +1		1000	
Earings of Disguise		1800	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]10lb	[B]Money:[/B] 857gp Xsp Xcp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	33	66	100	200	500

[B]Age:[/B] 
[B]Height:[/B] 
[B]Weight:[/B] 
[B]Eyes:[/B] Almond Shaped Emerald Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark Auburn
[B]Skin:[/B] Medium Tan
```

*Appearance:*
Jasmine is an extremely attractive and exotic young woman.  With dark auburn tresses, medium tan skin, and emerald green eyes that pear out from long lashes through their almond shaped slit.  Luscious pouty lips, hide a brilliant smile.  A modest bosom compliments her shapely hips, and well-toned legs walk her gracefully thought the streets and around the dance floor.

*Personality:*
Jasmine is a woman of many moods and personas.  Sometimes she can be polite, sometimes she can be raunchy, and she can be introverted or extroverted to all extremes.  However, she is calculating at heart, and those few who know her well enough really aren’t quite sure how cold she is.  Truly, she is first and foremost worried about herself.

*Background:*
Fate in Metropolis can be fickle.  The girl now known as Jasmine is a perfect example.  Orphaned at adolescence, parents dying of some unknown disease, she set out on her own.  Knowing little of the city, she set out for shelter.  Had she turned north instead of south, she might have found herself at one of the Church of the Heart’s orphanages.  Instead, she turned south, and was offered refuge in one of the many red-light districts.

Underneath the shadow of The Apartments, the young girl was made a servant, and then quickly used for dancing and other acts no child should have to endure.  She was forced to pay to live in squalor in a small room and rarely got to keep most of her money, and named Jasmine by those who kept her.  She was moved around, from being passed as a Gnome or Halfling, to being the oddity in a Dwarven club, she learned some of the seediest sides of the city first hand.  Despite this, she managed to keep from being physically scarred, and the mobster Jaron Devries purchased her for his harem.  

Devries was the head man of the Black Guild, also simply referred to as The Organization, a group with far reaching power in the underworld.  In his harem, she lived in what was, comparatively, exotic luxury, with time to rest, food, and a fairly clean place to live.  Jasmine only She was only occasionally called on to perform at first, and was taught by the harem about the organization. The women of the harem were many, but they changed quite often, as Devries was a man of fickle tastes, and The Organization often used the harem to barter and bribe with as well.  Jasmine only became close to one other woman, an older half-elf named Ruby.  However, it was not long lived, for Ruby had displeased Devries, and was eventually gifted to a noble named Brandor Du’Vei.  Jasmine had became well aware that Brandor’s “gifts” never lasted too long early on in her stay, and for the first, and perhaps only time, Jasmine mourned a loss.  Jasmine swore to take revenge on Brandor for this. 

With newfound drive and a maturing body, Jasmine quickly became a favorite of Devries and his associates, and in particular, a half-elf named Damon.  Devries never trusted Damon, and decided Jasmine could be used to his advantage.  Devries had her schooled in the arts of poison and assassination, with the intent on having her take Damon out.  Damon, on the other hand, grew to trust Jasmine, and spoke of overthrowing Devries in The Organization.  Jasmine, meanwhile, hatched her own plan.  At a dinner between the two, Jasmine was to be the entertainment, as was one of the other girls of the harem.  Jasmine brought out the food and wine, but got sick after just a few sips.  The other three died of a rather nasty poison that was in all the wine.  Jasmine seemed to have gotten the break she needed to get free.

There was some jockeying for position in The Organization, and Jasmine made her move.  She offered her support to a crafty human named Riki Tori, on the condition he allow her freedom and independence.  With some influence, plotting, and precise strikes, Jasmine helped Riki climb to the top of The Organization, and a man of his word, and fearing her wrath, let he go.

Jasmine is now mostly independent, working through contacts she has made and a good reputation she has built.  She still works with The Organization on occasion, being a favorite of Riki to use, as well has having contacts in some of the upper nobility circles.  She’s been linked to Riki romantically by rumors, though she is a favorite for ‘in house’ jobs in The Organization. She has a lavish “entertainment” pad, as well as a private residence where she never takes business, and a few places she feels comfortable ducking for the night scattered though out the city.  She hires herself out for many different things, from a simple escort, to “playmate”, to information gatherer, to assassin.  She’s also quietly done some research on Brandor, hoping to extract her revenge.

Jasmine acquired her magical dagger during her assassin training in The Organization, as a gift from Devries.

Jasmine’s earrings are magical and allow her to appear in any form of clothing she wishes, and were a present from Damon.

Jasmine’s Bracelets are something she had fashioned once she began working independently, so she could be discrete about her defenses.

Jasmine stole the anklet from Ruby, just before the girl was gifted to Brandor Du’vei. 

[sblock=Advancement]
Human: Combat Expertise
1: Improved Feint
3: Weapon Finesse
4: +1 Dex
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, how you doing HP?




d4 = 3
d6 = 4
d8 = 5
d10 = 6
d12 = 7


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> *Corbin Deeppockets*
> [sblock]
> *Class:* Rogue 1/Druid 4
> *Race:* Halfling
> ...





I have never read PHB2, if you thooughly describe both abilities, I will consider it, but still reserve the right to veto it.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Here she is, still have some money to spend, pending your answers to some questions
> 
> [sblock=Jasmine]
> 
> ...




Instead of Favoured Enemy: Human, I'd prefer an organization (due to the massive numbers of NPC humans in Metropolis), otherwise, great!  I'll get back to you if i see anything else, I'll have the RG up tomorrow.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Instead of Favoured Enemy: Human, I'd prefer an organization (due to the massive numbers of NPC humans in Metropolis), otherwise, great!  I'll get back to you if i see anything else, I'll have the RG up tomorrow.



Well, the idea was human helped her in some of her more beguiling ways, and also some of her disgust for her fellow humans, but I guess i could find an organization.

Would Nobility work a bit better?


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

Revised the background a bit (changed a few names, added some more detail, about half a page worth of stuff).  Should be quite interesting


----------



## Tonks (Jul 22, 2006)

Phoenix: I don't know if there are still slots left open, but would either a straight priest or  fighter/priest of Urbanus be acceptable?

The way I see the priest is a man who simply "woke up" one day and has no knowledge of the life he once had. All he has is the name he was given by the family that offered him shelter and the blessings that he calls from Urbanus. 

The fighter/priest would have been a member of Metropolis' city guard for several years before the weight of the city began to swallow him. As his life began to fall apart around him, he began to hear the _true voice_ of the city and after finding a small gathering of Urbanus' clergy embraced the faith with open arms. He now serves the city watch with a new purpose, to truly protect and serve those in the city he has  embraced in his heart and soul.

Edit: I reread where it said only PHB races and classes, so I dropped the favored soul idea, but the idea still works with the cleric entrance also.


----------



## Mr. Prez (Jul 22, 2006)

And the idea dies before it begins. I'll be gone for an entire week starting the 29th, maybe next time.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 22, 2006)

Phoenix,
OK, Here is Alexi's stats. Let me know what you think.
[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Alexi Dimitrivitch
[B]Class:[/B] Aristrocat3/Fighter 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] XXXX
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (08p.+lvl) [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 35 
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9    +3    +X    +X    +X    +X    22
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 22

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +0          +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword                 +8     1d8+4      19-20x2
Lance                     +8     1d8+3      20x3
Longbow                   +5     1d8+3      20x3


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarvish, Gnome (Gnomes and Dwarves are particularly fond of Burgi, die to it's earthy flavor)

[B]Abilities:[/B] XXXX

[B]Feats:[/B] Mounted Combat, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Negotiator, Persuasive

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 52       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   3    +2          +5
Bluff                      5    +2    +2    +9
Climb                      1    +3          +4
Craft (Burgi)              1    +2          +3
Diplomacy                  7    +2    +8    +17
Gather Information         3    +2          +5
Handle Animal              1    +2          +3
Intimidate                 4    +2    +4    +10
Jump                       0    +3          +3
Knowledge (History)        4    +2          +6
Knowledge (Nobility)       5    +2          +7
Perform (Dance)            2    +2          +4
Profession (Merchant)      1    +0          +1
Ride                       6    +0          +6
Sense Motive               6    +0    +2    +8
Spot                       2    +0          +2
Swim                       1    +3          +4

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Long sword +1           2315gp
Full plate +1           2650gp
Large steel shield +1   1170gp
MW Comp Mighty(+3) Longbow 700g
20 arrows                  1gp
MW Lance                 310gp
Heavy Warhorse (Mikli)   200gp
Military Saddle           20gp
MW Banded Mail Barding  1150gp
Bit and Bridle             2gp
Saddlebags                 4gp
4 Nobles Outfits         300gp
Ruby Signet ring         100gp
Jewelry  (Assorted)      400gp
10 Bottles of Burgi      200gp
Order pad


[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B]580gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 175lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* Alexi is a handsome young man, the flower of Burgivini nobility. He always dresses impeccably with many jewels. He isn't as arrogant as his brothers and can mix well with the common folk, especially soldiers. But he is aware of his status and knows when to throw it around.
[/sblock]
*Background:* Duke Alexi Dimitrivitch
[sblock]

In the far northern suburbs of Metropolis lie the Hills of Burgivini. This suburb is far enough north as to be rumored to be near one of the walls of Metropolis. It is even said that on a clear day you can see the mountains north of the city. Of course no one in living memory has actually seen a clear day this far north, but still it is said. The suburb is composed of gentle rolling hills. Atop each hill is a great building. A monument to the family that owns the hill. The Hills are well known for their catacombs, the entrances to which are fiercely guarded. For in these catacombs the ruling families have their servants farm and mine. The most famus product of those catacombs however is the mushrooms. Or rather the liquor that is distilled from a particular mushroom in the catacombs, called Burgi. Burgi is a highly valued drink sold at most bars and taverns through the northern reaches of Metropolis. The familes that own the hills have build huge palaces for themselves. As they wear out they build another level on top so that the spires of these building soar hundreds of feet above the hills. The servants and worked live in the lower levels which usually lead to the catacombs, so few of those workers ever see the sky. But the privaledged rich enjoy the balconies and the view. The towers of most familes are connected to each other through ornate bridges.

It was Burgi that made the Dimitrivitch family rich. The patriarch of the family, Ivar, has the title of Tsarovich, which each head of a family carries. In Metropolis a title merely means money and power has been help for a while, enough to make people call you that. Alexi is Ivar’s third son and so carries the title of Duke rather than Grand Duke that his eldest brother carries. Alexi grew up on this lavish suburb. Attending parties, learning lessons in history and geneology. All the things that the nobility of Burgivini expect their children to learn. But Alexi was the third son and had no hope of leading the family, and in any case he had other interests. He learned his lessons well enough, how to make the Burgi, how to sell it, but always enjoyed his weapons training most. At 18 he begged his father to let him join the guard. His father initially was against this, but soon realized that here was a guard who would not be turned. So Alexi was made a captain. His men enjoyed his command as Alexi was less arrogant than his brothers and had an affable personality. The bridges that connected each palace to each other were always guarded as were the catacombs and the usually one exit on the ground. Alexi spent three years training with the guard learning the tricks of the soldiers for fighting enemies and boredom (mostly drinking and gambling, two of Alexi’s favorite past times). They guarded those gates, although there were few challenges. The occasional spy was caught or the rare peasant who tried to escape. The peasants who worked for the family belonged to the family. The best they could hope for was to show enough skill or aptitude to join the guards, the kitchen staff or the accountants and be out of the catacombs at least.

On Alexi’s 21st birthday, his mother, Mara, came and told him he was betrothed to the daughter of an up and coming family the Valiankas, who just discovered a new vein of silver in their catacombs. While Alexi knew that his betrothal was coming, as it did for all young men in the towers, he felt confined and cornered. He begged his father to not schedule the wedding for one year. And to give him leave to explore the city in that time. It wasn’t that Gema Valiankas wasn’t attractive, she was considered very beautiful and now would be rich. The marriage was a political coup for his mother to have arranged. He had danced at the many balls with Gema and was attracted to her. Of all the many possible arrangements that the rumor mills had paired him with Gema was his own favorite before her family’s newly elevated status. But Alexi felt his heart yearning to head south, for a while a least. Something there was calling him, calling his heart. He didn’t know what it was but he needed to find out. He knew his duty lay to his family and to Gema, and he knew his future was within the Hills, but Alexi’s blood burned fiercely to find the source of that call. He had helped count the revenue from the sales of Burgi, but there was time when his beard was white to count that. He was young and wanted adventure before he settled down. He would return for Gema, his family and his responsibility.

His father saw the fire in the boy’s eye and knew he would be hard pressed to make him stay. If this was Sasha, his eldest, the Grand Duke, there would be no question, he would stay. But Alexi was different, he had a level head and a strong arm and Ivar new men like that needed stimulation and challenge, be it through war, intrigue or mystery. But he warned Alexi he must conduct himself as a Burgivini Duke, that he must not embarrass the family. And he warned him that factions within the Hills wouldn’t mind delaying him and his wedding or even worse to try to embarrass the family. And of course if Alexi found new places that did not know about Burgi, well Alexi should introduce it!

So Alexi saddles his warhorse, strapped on his shield, proudly bearing the Stag of the Dimitivitches and rode forth to find what Metropolis had in store for him, why She was calling him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, the idea was human helped her in some of her more beguiling ways, and also some of her disgust for her fellow humans, but I guess i could find an organization.
> 
> Would Nobility work a bit better?




Knowledge: Nobility is fine (though it may be left a little up to my interpretation)


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Phoenix: I don't know if there are still slots left open, but would either a straight priest or  fighter/priest of Urbanus be acceptable?
> 
> The way I see the priest is a man who simply "woke up" one day and has no knowledge of the life he once had. All he has is the name he was given by the family that offered him shelter and the blessings that he calls from Urbanus.
> 
> ...




Metropolis has not got a City Guard, only localized pockets of mercenary guards paid for by powerful nobility or businessmen.  As long as your background is a little more than "I woke up, i dont remember anything" I'd like to see it.

Bront and Fenris, Post to the RG, you're both in.  I got room for 2 more PCs before we start.


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Knowledge: Nobility is fine (though it may be left a little up to my interpretation)



I ment for her favored enemy.

I had a few other ideas as well.

Human Males
The Organization
Brandor's People

Doesn't realy matter, she's not using much in the way of weapons, nor armor, so it's more for the skill benifits for her than any combat stuff.

Let me know.  She's posted 

And I never got an answer about poison


----------



## Tonks (Jul 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Metropolis has not got a City Guard, only localized pockets of mercenary guards paid for by powerful nobility or businessmen.  As long as your background is a little more than "I woke up, i dont remember anything" I'd like to see it.
> 
> Bront and Fenris, Post to the RG, you're both in.  I got room for 2 more PCs before we start.




I am too tired to type right now, but I will get something up tomorrow afternoon.

There will be more to him than a "I woke up", but his tale will begin with that and focus on what he has learned since he awakened in Metropolis. I am just glad you are okay with Urbanus, as I have wanted to try him as a deity since the book came out, but never was involved with a heavy city campaign before.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I ment for her favored enemy.
> 
> I had a few other ideas as well.
> 
> ...




Poison? Well, i guess you can use the poison that you can buy with your starting cash and we'll look at Crafting if it gets that far.  I meant Favoured Enemy too  :\ 

Human Males is a bit much too i think, too broad.


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok, the Knowledge: Nobility thing threw me.

I'll have to find poison rules then, since they're not OGL


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, the Knowledge: Nobility thing threw me.
> 
> I'll have to find poison rules then, since they're not OGL




That is really stupid, but then again I wouldn't want everyone using my horrendously thought out, unrealistic, poison and disease rules anyway. *cough* _weakest part of D&D_ *cough*


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> That is really stupid, but then again I wouldn't want everyone using my horrendously thought out, unrealistic, poison and disease rules anyway. *cough* _weakest part of D&D_ *cough*



I've generaly ignored the disease side of things.  Poison could have been done better, who knows.

I'll figure out something, I've got some time.

Any of those Favored Enemies strike you as particularly more appropriate than any other?  DM guidance on that is always appreciated


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've generaly ignored the disease side of things.  Poison could have been done better, who knows.
> 
> I'll figure out something, I've got some time.
> 
> Any of those Favored Enemies strike you as particularly more appropriate than any other?  DM guidance on that is always appreciated




I dunno, The Organization sounds good, after all who'd know them and their weaknesses better?


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2006)

Cool.  That works, and is probably a bit broader than "Brando's people", though some may be in the Organization too.

I'll fix that on the sheet.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 23, 2006)

I finished my character sheet.  Do you want me to put it in the RG, or is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow, this game looks extremely interesting, no way I could right up that much background for a character without even getting to play it though.     Oh well it's just as well.  Every time I join a D&D game the dm quits soon after.


----------



## Tonks (Jul 23, 2006)

With so many good suggestions already out there, and my schedule looking pretty full these next few days, I am going to pull out of the running. Maybe if an alt position opens up I can get in later on.

It looks like this will be a blast though!


----------



## sans (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Phoenix,
I too am interested in playing. Here is a quick synopsis on my character. I will submit a more detailed one later tonight (Los Angeles time). However, please let me know if you don't have any room left or if I have to chance of qualifying.   

Also, what are the show/hide tags so I don’t clutter the thread?



> Brother Odis
> LG Cleric (Knowledge/Protection)
> 
> Brother Odis is a member of a very… unofficial order within the Church of Ulo called the Order of the Plum. The Order of the Plum is sponsored, unofficially, by both an obscure section in the Metropolis government called the Department of Life Improvement as well as an association of three churches called the Alliance of Benevolent Churches.
> ...




Odis’ personal background and character sheet to follow…

Thanks,
sans


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> I finished my character sheet.  Do you want me to put it in the RG, or is there anything else I need to do?




Before you post to RG, I still need the descriptions of the replacement abilities, as I have no idea what they do, before I approve them.  Also do your hitpoints (guide is on pg 1 somewhere).

Looking at your equipment, I'd looove to know where you got your armour from, as Metropolis has a distinct lack of dragons...    I'm not saying you can't have it, I just love it...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 23, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> Hi Phoenix,
> I too am interested in playing. Here is a quick synopsis on my character. I will submit a more detailed one later tonight (Los Angeles time). However, please let me know if you don't have any room left or if I have to chance of qualifying.
> 
> Also, what are the show/hide tags so I don’t clutter the thread?
> ...




sblock does the trick for cutting posts!

As a tip, there is no governement in Metropolis (read Post #1).  In the last game of Metropolis <_which was finished successfully, on these boards_> *rib rib* planar connections were not brought up, and this is the first any have mentioned of it.

Nobody Planeshifts, because nobody leaves Metropolis, ever.  The creatures that are summoned from elsewhere give little in the way of information about outside the city, and _very_ few people in the city are powerful enough to cast 5th level spells and higher.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> In the last game of Metropolis <_which was finished successfully, on these boards_> *rib rib* planar connections were not brought up, and this is the first any have mentioned of it.




Well that's only because we had a stellar GM!   



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> As a tip, there is no governement in Metropolis (read Post #1).




I would clarify (and Phoenix will correct me if I am wrong) but there is no over-arching goverment to Metropolis. Government is very local at best. Who ever can control a section of a suburb, through whatever means (money, power, force, threats, cannibalism) does so.

 Often it comes down to who governs a particular block, a building or even a single floor of a building! So there are governments to some extent, but I doubt anyone can claim to govern more than a few blocks at most. 

Metropolis requires a different mind set to grok. But once you do, man is it addicting.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 24, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, I'd like to hear more...




[SBLOCK]
K's father worked in the insurance business, and his grandfather before that. It's possible at some point the family was related to the Konietzkos who own the company, but if they were it doesn't matter any more.

For some people, "insurance" is synonymous with "protection". Certainly, there are some unscrupulous businessmen who use unsavoury methods to secure and keep their customers. But K isn't one of them. Indeed, K has no idea that such people even exist; he knows only what he learns from the reports he handles every day.

He only recently moved out of his parents' house, and still keeps in touch with them by writing letters every day. He has a love-hate relationship with both his father, who (K believes) thinks he will always be a disappointment, and his mother, whom he both resents for being dominated by his father and adores for serving as a buffer between them.

The task he has been given is written on a note in an envelope sealed with wax and imprinted with the Commissioner's seal. He has been given strict instructions that the envelope is not to be opened until he has reached his destination, at which time it can be witnessed by a representative of the client in question. The repercussions for failling to follow these instructions have not been detailed; it is inconceivable that he should fail.

In game terms, K will have fairly level stats, slightly higher in mental scores than physical (think 12s and 14s.) Skill points will go to Profession and Knowledge skills, Gather Information, and the like. I see him as something of a non-roguish rogue. Probably Lawful Neutral, since his life is regimented and he's never been in a position to choose between good or evil.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Komodo (Jul 24, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Before you post to RG, I still need the descriptions of the replacement abilities, as I have no idea what they do, before I approve them.  Also do your hitpoints (guide is on pg 1 somewhere).
> 
> Looking at your equipment, I'd looove to know where you got your armour from, as Metropolis has a distinct lack of dragons...    I'm not saying you can't have it, I just love it...




I sent you an e-mail detailing the abilities.  I hope to Gygax that it got to you, because it was a ton of stuff to type up and I don't want to do it again.  Check whatever account is hooked up to your EN World profile.

As for the dragonhide...hmm...can we say that Corbin located it while digging, as some artifact and remnant of the old world?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Well that's only because we had a stellar GM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I shall not correct you, not a little but...

...except....grok?  Grok?   

Ummm...grok?  :\


EDIT:

Ohhh.....Grok....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grok


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK]
> K's father worked in the insurance business, and his grandfather before that. It's possible at some point the family was related to the Konietzkos who own the company, but if they were it doesn't matter any more.
> 
> For some people, "insurance" is synonymous with "protection". Certainly, there are some unscrupulous businessmen who use unsavoury methods to secure and keep their customers. But K isn't one of them. Indeed, K has no idea that such people even exist; he knows only what he learns from the reports he handles every day.
> ...




I do like this, but I would like to see it fleshed out in a character background that would allow me to build on it a little more, a little more detail would be nice.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> I sent you an e-mail detailing the abilities.  I hope to Gygax that it got to you, because it was a ton of stuff to type up and I don't want to do it again.  Check whatever account is hooked up to your EN World profile.
> 
> As for the dragonhide...hmm...can we say that Corbin located it while digging, as some artifact and remnant of the old world?




The dragonhide is sweet, and no, the email didn't arrive...I check my junk mail too, and nothing...sorry...


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2006)

FYI, anyone worried about background length does NOT need to follow my example (I just like to write).  However, you're welcome to look at it and even get ideas from it.  Just keep in mind you don't know it 

Also, several of the things I touched on were from the first game.

A few I can remember:
There is at least one small comunity of sewer farmers, likely several throught the sewer.  There are also legends of a rather large dire rat patrolling the sewers and protecting the farmers.

The Apartments is a HUGE complex of rooms, places to live, offices, places of business, etc.  Large enough to have it's own underworld (several in fact), and at least one minor government.

I'm not sure if they are still around, but there is at least one religion that uses the undead to farm, which solves the problem of what to do with the dead.  However, since people actualy started dying and staying dead again, this may have subsided.

There are several newspapers in circulation in the city, depending on where you are.

There is a canal system on the surface over parts of the city.

There are Numerous underworld organizations, as well as numerous noble houses (or those who call themselves nobles at least).

One result from the first game:
The Church of the Heart
A church celebrating the sacrifice of a brave soul long ago, who gave his heart to the city.  It is said his lifeblood pumps through the sewers, and his spirit wanders them and watches over the people.
The church strives to do good by the city, tending to those it can, offering it's services to the needy, and runs many orphanages.
Allignment: NG
Domains: Healing, Good, Protection, Animal, Plant, Air, Earth, Travel (Yeah, it's a lot, deal with it)
Favored Weapon: Spears(Short and Normal)

There's another church of the God of Death, but you'd have to ask Fernis to write it up.


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2006)

Fenris, if Pheonix allows it, you may want to try out my Noble class.  It's actualy finished, and I've playtested it successfully several times now.  Kitrina is one (She is using an earlier verson, so technicaly she's no longer legal, but nothing major, the bonus feat access got changed so it's no longer every other level).


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2006)

Also, FYI, here is the old game's Rogue's Gallery

Taran (With his Dire Rat steed Twitchy), Ba'aktar, Ghost Hound, Jovik the Jackal, and Ru ended up being the final party for the most part.  With the others contributing for a time and eventualy droping off.

Twitchy rocked btw.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2006)

*Jazick Shador Rogue 4 Fighter 1*

Okay, I got most of the mechanics of Jazick together. I'll get the rest of his equipment up and polish him a little today. 

Stats [sblock]Jazick Shador
Male Human Rogue 4th Fighter 1st lvl
Chaotic Good

Str 12 4 pts 
Dex 16 8 pts +1 for 4th level
Con 10 2 pts 
Int 12 4 pts 
Wis 12 4 pts 
Cha 12 4 pts 

Hit Points 24
AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +3 
BAB +4, Grap +5
Speed 30 
Fort +1, Ref +7, Will +2

+5 Melee, +1 Rapier, 1d6+1, 18-20/x2

+8 Ranged, Mighty MW Longbow, 1d8+1, 20/x3, 0'r 

Medium, 6'2" tall, 155 wt, 22 yrs old
Black hair, Green eyes, Fair skin

Skills 74 (8x7Rogue+8Int+8Race+2Fighter)

Speaks common and languagename

+1 Appraise (+1Int) 
+5 Balance (+3Dex+2Syn)
+6 Bluff (5+1Cha) 
+6/8 Climb (5+1Str+2Syn—involving ropes) 
+2 Craft (Chandler)(1+1Int)
+2 Decipher Script (1+1Int)
+6 Diplomacy (1+1Cha+2Syn+2Syn)
+10 Disable Device (7+1Int+2MW Tools)
+1/3 Disguise (+1Cha+2Syn—to act in character)
+5 Escape Artist (+3Dex+2Syn)
+1 Forgery (+1Int)
+3 Gather Information (+1Cha+2Syn)
+2 Handle Animal (1+1Cha) (Fighter)
+7 Hide (4+3Dex)
+3 Intimidate (+1Cha+2Syn)
+3 Jump (+1Str+2Syn)
+6 Knowledge (local) (5+1Int)
+3 Listen (2+1Wis)
+7 Move Silently (4+3Dex)
+12 Open Lock (7+3Dex+2MW Tools)
+1 Perform (+1Cha)
+1 Profession (+1Wis)
+3 Ride (+3Dex)
+8 Search (7+1Int)
+6 Sense Motive (5+1Wis)
+6 Sleight of Hand (1+3Dex+2Syn)
+4 Spot (3+1Wis)
+2 Survival (1cc+1Wis) (Fighter)
+2 Swim (1+1Str) (Fighter)
+8 Tumble (5+3Dex)
+2 Use Magic Device (1+1Cha)
+8 Use Rope (5+3Dex) 

Feats
-Dodge
-Point Blank Shot
-Rapid Shot
-Precise Shot 

Human Traits
-Bonus Skills
-Bonus Feat

Rogue Abilities
-Sneak Attack +2d6
-Trapfinding
-Evasion
-Trap Sense +1
-Uncanny Dodge

Fighter Abilities
Bonus Feat
-Simple and Martial Weapons
-All Armor and Shields

Gear
-+1 Mithril Chain Shirt 2,100 gp
-Darkwood Buckler 215 gp
-Darkwood Mighty MW Composite Longbow 530 gp
-+1 Rapier 2,020 gp 


5135 gp 

[/sblock]

History/Background [sblock]

Appearance: Jazick Shador is a tall thin young man of twenty-two summers. His skin is fair and his hair black. He has fine features suggesting a highborn birth and bright eyes of green that carry a hint of sadness. He carries scars of the fire on his back and the left hand. There are other scars earned more recently—a product of his life on the street. Fingerless gloves of black kidskin are perhaps the finest and least worn of his clothes.  He wears a worn gray tunic over a light mail shirt. Brown leggings and soft low comfortable boots cover his legs. A once fine black cloak lined with a russet and silver herringbone swallows Jazick’s narrow shoulders. A careful observer will spot sword and bow under the cloak. He wears a low brown felt hat with a broad brim at a rakish angle on his head. He can move with grace and speed, but more often his movements are furtive as his slips from one shadow to the nest. He works to appear ordinary and anonymous on the streets. When he speaks his voice is surprisingly cultured and educated. 

History/Background: Jazick Shador is the son of a once prominent family in a once prosperous neighborhood. Candlestick Lane was a thriving district of artisans. The area produced candles, torches, lamps, scented oils, soaps, and other goods sold in fine storefronts and to other shops in neighboring areas. The area was known for its beautiful old wooden building with ornate carvings, elegant shops and sidewalk cafes. Situated on the northern bank of a major canal, trade was good. Though a small community, it was a relatively happy successful one. The Shador family ruled with a gentle hand, settling disputes, encouraging trade and protecting the neighborhood from their large chandlery and the adjacent stone tower on the waterfront. Things changed dramatically for Candlestick Lane on a hot dry night ten summers ago. No one is sure how the fire started. Any number of banked forges or cook fires could have thrown a spark in the hot breezes blowing that night. The people acted quickly, but the canal was low from the long dry season and the buckets of water had to be hauled up the steep bank. A dry wind drove the fire deeper into the neighborhood igniting tallow, wax and oil in the old wooden buildings. The blaze devoured every wooden structure in the region. Only the brick and stone buildings of abutting districts stopped the flames. In the dawn all that was left of Candlestick Lane was heaps of smoking ash and the stone tower, its interior walls and floors largely burned away. Many of the citizens perished as well, most fighting to save their neighborhood. The families of Candlestick Lane lost everything they had. 

Some moved on chasing the prosperity they had once known while others stayed digging charcoal from the ashes and selling it for coppers where they had once earned gold and silver. A shantytown of lean-tos and tents replaced the fine houses and buildings. Rabble from other areas poured into the vacant space. Soon the area was just a lawless pit. A few businesses rose from the ashes-brothels, taverns and less savory businesses crept into the lawless region. 

Young Jazick survived the blaze along with his mother who was burned badly yet lived. His father, siblings and all other family were lost. His mother turned to drink to ease her pain and heartache. She and Jazick were alone in the burned out tower. In the early years like everyone else, Jazick struggled just to survive and find enough for them to eat. As he grew into a man his mother became increasing out of touch with reality. She expected Jazick to be a proper lord ruling his people. She talked endlessly of honor and duty to the son who caught her rats for dinner. In the remains of the tower he found a few things that survived. I fine shirt of mail and a rapier were untouched by the flame. Jazick would have sold them for money to buy food and healing for his mother, but she insisted that they were Shador family heirlooms that were his birthright. As ruler they were signs of his office and he must preserve them. 

The armor saved his life on more than one occasion as he prowled the warren that had been Candlestick Lane. He ran afoul of cutpurses and muggers, but his agility and fine armor and knowledge of every alley and rooftop allowed him to escape. As a lad he had been educated and knew how to fence, but quickly learned the rougher arts of fighting for your life. The bow proved an effective weapon from the shadows as well. He grew strong, but never bold. Jazick was not a violent youth and preferred to avoid a fight. If he was forced to fight he would strike with speed and stealth. While Jazick at first just fought to survive, his mother’s words began to haunt him as he roamed. He saw many injustices and finally began to take action. He fought to defend others and even worked to drive evil men from the district. He rarely confronts others directly preferring to act from the shadows. In order to further his causes and help the people Jazick will collect ‘taxes’ from wicked men profiting from the people of the neighborhood. He keeps little for himself giving most of what he steals to help the people of the neighborhood. He considers his territory all the area that falls under the shadow of his burned out tower as the sun makes its way across the sky. After his mother died a few years ago, Jazick took to living near the top of the tower where he restored a floor. This was both for safety and to provide a vantage point from which to watch the surrounding neighborhood. 

Jazick is sometimes referred to as ‘Lord Shadow’ at first mockingly, but now with some reverence among the simple folk of the neighborhood. He has many friends: Judith Tulley daughter of a once wealthy family that has regained some small part of their former wealth as sellers of charcoal and torches. They are of an age and Jazick is given to romantic notions about her. Willie a simpleminded begger boy orphaned and disabled in the night of the fire. Rory a baker who’s oven survived the fire. He often gave young Jazick day old bread in the difficult days after the fire. Another is Margra an old woman who discovered that flowers grew well in the soil enriched by the ashes. She scrapes by selling flowers from a stand on the corner at the edge of the neighborhood. Father Lunley a homeless sidewalk preacher who also works tirelessly to help others.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Komodo (Jul 24, 2006)

Alright, I'm gonna scan it in this time and upload it to Imageshack or something, then post the link here.

Spontaneous Rejuvenation
Shapeshift part 1
Shapeshift part 2
Shapeshift part 3
Shapeshift part 4

Thar ye be!


----------



## sans (Jul 24, 2006)

*sigh* I'm going to have to pull out of the running also. @!$%* RL keeps getting in the way


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm gonna scan it in this time and upload it to Imageshack or something, then post the link here.
> 
> Spontaneous Rejuvenation
> Shapeshift part 1
> ...




The crunch looks fine, I don't have a problem with the new stuff, all i need now is an expanded background!


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2006)

sans said:
			
		

> *sigh* I'm going to have to pull out of the running also. @!$%* RL keeps getting in the way




Wow, after two posts? That's gotta suck...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay, I got most of the mechanics of Jazick together. I'll get the rest of his equipment up and polish him a little today.
> 
> Stats [sblock]Jazick Shador
> Male Human Rogue 4th Fighter 1st lvl
> ...




Post to the RG! Once our #4 is in and done, we can begin...*evil cackle* ... *strange embarrassing smell*


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Fenris, if Pheonix allows it, you may want to try out my Noble class.  It's actualy finished, and I've playtested it successfully several times now.  Kitrina is one (She is using an earlier verson, so technicaly she's no longer legal, but nothing major, the bonus feat access got changed so it's no longer every other level).





Phoenix, What do you think of Bront's class? Either way if fine by me, but the new class would let me add a few things.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Phoenix, What do you think of Bront's class? Either way if fine by me, but the new class would let me add a few things.




I would question this class at higher levels, but since it won't get that far, I'll let you go for it (as long as you link it in the RG).


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I shall not correct you, not a little but...
> 
> ...except....grok?  Grok?
> 
> ...





Sorry, It's a very common term in Shieldtown   

As for the Noble. Cool. I will tweak Alexi tomorrow. It really shouldn't change too much however. If there are any special abilities you feel are too powerful, or heck even just inappropriate (which in Metropolis wpuld be very understandable) just let me know. This class is gravy for me, so if you want to take a few lumps out no problem.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 25, 2006)

Phoenix, I have read your comments on Myna, and am expanding her background.  However, I won't have excessive free time until Thursday and you seem to have several more people closer to completion.  I shall work on her, and perhaps you might consider me as an alt if needed.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 25, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The crunch looks fine, I don't have a problem with the new stuff, all i need now is an expanded background!




What kind of stuff do you want me to add to the background?  Sorry, I'm not much for verbosity, and I have a tendency to be a little too concise.  Give me an idea for the sort of information you want in the background.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> What kind of stuff do you want me to add to the background?  Sorry, I'm not much for verbosity, and I have a tendency to be a little too concise.  Give me an idea for the sort of information you want in the background.




Have a look at other backgrounds, I'm looking for info on where you live, how you live, and plot openings.  Metropolis is all about the characters, I don't just throw any character into an "adventure", your characters _are_ the adventure.  Have a read at some other backgrounds and get back to me.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Phoenix, I have read your comments on Myna, and am expanding her background.  However, I won't have excessive free time until Thursday and you seem to have several more people closer to completion.  I shall work on her, and perhaps you might consider me as an alt if needed.




Sure, I'm willing to open it up to 5 players if the quality of PCs is high enough anyway.


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I would question this class at higher levels, but since it won't get that far, I'll let you go for it (as long as you link it in the RG).



From my experience, it's on par with a bard or fighter (Pre PHBII) at higher levels, which means it's not that strong.  Leadership is perhaps the excpetion, but leadership if a fairly powerful feat to begin with


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 26, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> From my experience, it's on par with a bard or fighter (Pre PHBII) at higher levels, which means it's not that strong.  Leadership is perhaps the excpetion, but leadership if a fairly powerful feat to begin with




Leadership: Gain the abilities of a Cleric 3 levels lower than your character level, as well as a generaous amount of replensihing hit points, I mean...meat shields...monkies...erm...  

I'm good with the class, as soo as we get up to 4 PCs, we'll be good to go.


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2006)

Cool.  I have DMG access tonight, I'll pick my poisons (or not), so gear should be done, (I've got only a little coin left anyway)


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok then, we have 4 players.  If they can all give me a Hail Jeebus to make sure they're awake, we can begin.  Isida Kep'Tukari, if you can get your PC done you can slip in easy, the beginning of Metros are ususually...well...you'll see...

Can someone give me a Hail Jeebus?


----------



## Fenris (Jul 27, 2006)

Hail Jeebus!

Phoenix,
Re-did Alexi with the Noble class if you want to take a second look. Other than that, can't wait to see if I am made into a ghost this time or not


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Hail Jeebus!
> 
> Phoenix,
> Re-did Alexi with the Noble class if you want to take a second look. Other than that, can't wait to see if I am made into a ghost this time or not




*whispers to Bront* _I think somebody's annoyed 'cause I tried to kill him in the first encounter in the last game..._  

At Fenris:


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2006)

Komodo:

Reading your character sheet...

Please prepare spells before the game begins (looking at abt 24hrs or so).

You mentioning "Following the Path of the Druid".  Unfortunately with no wilderness in Metropolis this means an adaption of the Druid class, so...what does this term mean in an impossibly large city?

If you need an example, check the old rogue's gallery with the Sewer Shaman (Druid).


----------



## Komodo (Jul 27, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Komodo:
> 
> Reading your character sheet...
> 
> Please prepare spells before the game begins (looking at abt 24hrs or so).




Will do.



> You mentioning "Following the Path of the Druid".  Unfortunately with no wilderness in Metropolis this means an adaption of the Druid class, so...what does this term mean in an impossibly large city?




Basically, trying to remain devoted to what he gathers to exist outside the city walls from the tablets, scrolls, and artifacts that he finds, and trying to bring humanity back to its roots in nature.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, trying to remain devoted to what he gathers to exist outside the city walls from the tablets, scrolls, and artifacts that he finds, and trying to bring humanity back to its roots in nature.




This is going to turn into a religious discussion I can see   

Ok:

If the tablets speak of a nature and so forth, teaching you of druidical ways, _that_ nature is long gone within the walls of Metropolis, providing no power to worshippers.  This have forced druids to evolve into a new breed of Sewer Shamans, Street Druids, Environmental Activists, and so forth.  Preparing oneself to discover the beauty of the outside world is a noble goal, but it is not a reality within the walls of Metropolis.

How has your druid adapted?

Examples:
Sewer Shamans - look after the sewers ecology which feeds the city above.
Street Druids - urban druids that can feel the city as a lifeforce, rather than nature.
Environmentalists - warrior druids that draw upon their own hatred of people that destroy and taint.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 27, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> This is going to turn into a religious discussion I can see
> 
> Ok:
> 
> ...




Hmm, well, that kind of throws my concept out the window.  Any chance that he's somehow managed to discover some sort of long-lost druidic artifact that is granting him power, even though he doesn't know it, and probably just keeps it around as an interesting trinket?


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> *whispers to Bront* _I think somebody's annoyed 'cause I tried to kill him in the first encounter in the last game..._
> 
> At Fenris:



I might suggest he try fecal surfing on a rat next time.   

"I don't call to you a lot, but if you're up there, if you can please save me Superman..." 

(Not Hail Jeebus, but close).

I had the DMG stuff all ready to go and it didn't work, but just assume she'll have 3 total doses of poison of a few types, and maybe a potion, and I'll fix it by tomorow night 

Other than that, I'm ready.


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Hmm, well, that kind of throws my concept out the window.  Any chance that he's somehow managed to discover some sort of long-lost druidic artifact that is granting him power, even though he doesn't know it, and probably just keeps it around as an interesting trinket?



"A jar of dirt?  What 'm I supposed to do with this?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Hmm, well, that kind of throws my concept out the window.  Any chance that he's somehow managed to discover some sort of long-lost druidic artifact that is granting him power, even though he doesn't know it, and probably just keeps it around as an interesting trinket?




There is nothing to say that he doesn't dream of a freedom of nature that his tablets promise, it's just he has to live his waking hours in an urban nightmare...

...perhaps he's a tortured druid that unwillingly (or unwittingly) feeds off what little nature is around to fuel his powers, justifying it by telling himself that he's working for a better future?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "A jar of dirt?  What 'm I supposed to do with this?"




If nothing else Metropolis will be safe from Krakens....

...ooo....


...Urban Kraken...


----------



## Fenris (Jul 27, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> *whispers to Bront* _I think somebody's annoyed 'cause I tried to kill him in the first encounter in the last game..._
> 
> At Fenris:




  Back at you Phoenix. Never had I a character in jeopardy so quickly, and never had I cared so much.

You know I have realized, the only two players to come back were the ones who became gods in the last game, and Bront and I also both made characters with ranks in Perform (Dance) for this game. This all means of course the _WE_ are the Urban Kraken!

Seriously, in regards to the Druids, I think Bront had it right from the first game. Too often we think of Druids associated with large standing groves of trees and large mammals. This derives from their Celtic inspiration. But if we think of Druids as champions, wardens, or protectors of nature, well nature is all around. Even in a city there will be rats and mice, owls and sparrows, there has to be some manner of agriculture (although I have a few fun suburbs in mind) mostly as say roof-top gardens, insects will abound throughout the city living on animals and humans as well as the waste. Mold and fungi will proliferate adding to the decay that is just the last phase of the nutrient cycle and helps the cycle begin anew. Nature is all around, but maybe this druid needs to look a little closer at the smaller organisms that do, indeed must! live in the city. And let us not forget that people are themselves animals and thus a part of this cycle. I could see a Druid watching a particular block to ensure that it's cycle of death and rebirth continues without too much interference.


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> If nothing else Metropolis will be safe from Krakens....
> 
> ...ooo....
> 
> ...



I've fought Forrest Kraken before, so it wouldn't suprise me


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Back at you Phoenix. Never had I a character in jeopardy so quickly, and never had I cared so much.
> 
> You know I have realized, the only two players to come back were the ones who became gods in the last game, and Bront and I also both made characters with ranks in Perform (Dance) for this game. This all means of course the _WE_ are the Urban Kraken!



Festy is pretty busy in general, Jkason is full, and Daz has been busy with RL.

And my guess is that your style and my style of dance might be a bit different 



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Seriously, in regards to the Druids, I think Bront had it right from the first game. Too often we think of Druids associated with large standing groves of trees and large mammals. This derives from their Celtic inspiration. But if we think of Druids as champions, wardens, or protectors of nature, well nature is all around. Even in a city there will be rats and mice, owls and sparrows, there has to be some manner of agriculture (although I have a few fun suburbs in mind) mostly as say roof-top gardens, insects will abound throughout the city living on animals and humans as well as the waste. Mold and fungi will proliferate adding to the decay that is just the last phase of the nutrient cycle and helps the cycle begin anew. Nature is all around, but maybe this druid needs to look a little closer at the smaller organisms that do, indeed must! live in the city. And let us not forget that people are themselves animals and thus a part of this cycle. I could see a Druid watching a particular block to ensure that it's cycle of death and rebirth continues without too much interference.



I actualy initialy did it as a joke, and worked it out to be quite entertaining.  The sewer villiage was one of the focal points after all was said and done, though a lot of that was simply for convenience.  But yes, understanding the eb and flow of what you're in tune with is a good thing.

Oddly, Taran felt mostly out of place with most of the rest of you, being one of the few "Good" characters.  But it worked out well, and he slowly grew a bit more noble as the adventure wore on.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 27, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> You know I have realized, the only two players to come back were the ones who became gods in the last game,




Hey, I'm here. Well, I admit I've been very quiet, but I did declare my intent.  

If you've forgotten the single post I made on the first page of the thread (it was a brief one so I can't blame you) I'm intending to do more or less the same as I did last time. I'm taking my time cooking up a character then I'll sit it on the sidelines until needed.

Phoenix, I'm aware you don't like non-PHB player races but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask. What's your opinion of kobolds? Not that it'll hurt my idea much if it's not your cup of tea, just that it's a character concept which came from developing the background for my first character concept. It'll make sense when I've finished. More stories from the worlds below Metropolis' streets. 

Also, on the subject of druids, back among Ba'aktar's peoples there were those who dwelt deep enough underground to reside in natural caves below even the sewers. Those locations were on occasion a source of a tribal druid or two's power.


----------



## Komodo (Jul 27, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> There is nothing to say that he doesn't dream of a freedom of nature that his tablets promise, it's just he has to live his waking hours in an urban nightmare...
> 
> ...perhaps he's a tortured druid that unwillingly (or unwittingly) feeds off what little nature is around to fuel his powers, justifying it by telling himself that he's working for a better future?




Unwittingly works.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Unwittingly works.




Well, as soon as your RG is updated with your druidic origins we can begin.


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm all set, gear and all


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2006)

First post will be tonight...if you've eaten all your vegetables.  But I need to know if Scotley is still around, and I need Komodo to update his background with Druidical explanations (whichever you decide suits), otherwise I might have to put it off another day or so.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2006)

I am here and waiting patiently for the game to start. Did you need something else from me?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I am here and waiting patiently for the game to start. Did you need something else from me?




Nope, just checking you were still here...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Nope, just checking you were still here...




Yes, I am usually here several times a day. I know what you're thinking. _What's a handsome debonair man about town like him doing in a place like this..._


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Yes, I am usually here several times a day. I know what you're thinking. _What's a handsome debonair man about town like him doing in a place like this..._



And who's that guy next to him hunched over a computer?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> And who's that guy next to him hunched over a computer?




Oh him? He's the overworked overweight fellow of questionable social skills trying to escape the demands of work and family for a brief respite of fantasy.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 28, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Oh him? He's the overworked overweight fellow of questionable social skills trying to escape the demands of work and family for a brief respite of fantasy.




Damn. I didn't know I was in Memphis!


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 29, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Damn. I didn't know I was in Memphis!




Like Mark Cohn didn't say, I'm _Gaming in Memphis _ 

EDIT: Bah...ok first post is up.

Festy, I'm kept meaning to reply to you.  As for a kobold PC, you'd have to sell me on the idea, but I'm open minded..


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 29, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Phoenix, I have read your comments on Myna, and am expanding her background.  However, I won't have excessive free time until Thursday and you seem to have several more people closer to completion.  I shall work on her, and perhaps you might consider me as an alt if needed.




are you still interested in playing? oh, and Komodo, are you still in?


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Like Mark Cohn didn't say, I'm _Gaming in Memphis _



Pull out your Blue Suede dice bag?


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok, that was certaintly the hardest i've had typing diolog.  Hope you got what I was going for 

Edit: Oh, fenris, there was one mistake, the Reflex save shoud have been bad, not good.  I forgot to fix that in the last final cut.  Should be fixed now.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, that was certaintly the hardest i've had typing diolog.  Hope you got what I was going for
> 
> Edit: Oh, fenris, there was one mistake, the Reflex save shoud have been bad, not good.  I forgot to fix that in the last final cut.  Should be fixed now.




??? 

Should i get the edit?


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

Are you Fenris?

That was a problem on the Noble class that I fixed last night.  Sorry, I was tired.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Are you Fenris?
> 
> That was a problem on the Noble class that I fixed last night.  Sorry, I was tired.




<In warbling high-pitched english nanny voice>

_"Why yes, I am Fenris you naughty boy..."_


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 31, 2006)

If reply times keep like this (and the fact I've lost a player already), I hope I don;t have to stop this game


----------



## Fenris (Jul 31, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> If reply times keep like this (and the fact I've lost a player already), I hope I don;t have to stop this game




_Mea culpa_ Phoenix. I have a big meeting today that I needed to get ready for this weekend before I left on a small vacation. 

So I will be gone Tues-Thurs, but may, may, have some internet access. 

PS. How did you know that is what my voice sounded like?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 31, 2006)

Phoenix, I'll pick up the pace on my project just in case you need someone to step in, I'd hate to see this game fall over from lack of players.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you still recruiting?  I've an idea for a diviner that I could write up and post if you'd like...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm still recruiting, as long as you understand the "Rules of the Game"


----------



## Tonks (Aug 1, 2006)

I know I stepped out earlier, but the prospect of making a dwarven sewer druid has been gnawing at me ever since I saw that theme listed. The caverns would fit in with his innate love of stone and the rest we could go from there.

I see him as shaggy and unkept with a thick oaken cudgel never far from his hands for dealing with the "lost children" that live in the sewers.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 1, 2006)

*Azot Dwarven Sewer Druid*

[sblock]
*Stats:*

```
[b]Class:[/b] Druid 5
[b]Race:[/b] Dwarf
[b]Deity:[/b] Sebek
[b]Alignment:[/b] Lawful Neutral 

[b]Age:[/b] 55
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Height:[/b] 5'
[b]Weight:[/b] 165 lbs
[b]Eyes:[/b] Green
[b]Hair:[/b] Black
[b]Skin:[/b] Dark Brown

[b]Ability Scores:[/b] 
Str: 12   
Dex: 14   
Con: 14 (12+2)  
Int: 12  
Wis: 17 (+1 @4)  
Cha: 6 (8-2)

[b]HP:[/b] 
[b]AC:[/b] 16 = 10 + 3 armor + 2 Dex + 1 RoP 
[b]Init.:[/b] +2
[b]BAB/Grapple:[/b] +3/+4
[b]Saves:[/b] Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +7

[b]Attacks:[/b]
Bone Club +1 (+4/1d6+1/x2/B)

[b]Racial Abilities:[/b]
-20’ Base Speed.
- 60’ Darkvision
- Stonecunning: +2 Search check to notice unusual stonework. Intuit depth underground.
- Weapon Familiarity: Treat Dwarven Waraxes and Urgroshes as Martial Weapons instead of exotic.
- Stability: +4 bonus to resist being Bull Rushed.
- +2 saving throw vs poisons
- +2 saving throw vs spells and spell-like effects
- +1 racial bonus on attack rolls vs orcs and goblinoids
- +4 Dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the Giant type
- +2 racial bonus on Appraise and Craft checks on items made of stone or metal

[b]Class Abilities:[/b]
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Nature's Lure
Shapeshift* (Predator Form w/ Mobility; Aerial Form)

*Replacement class features from PHB2.

[b]Feats:[/b]
Heighten Spell
Earth Sense*

*Feat from Races of Stone

[b]Skills:[/b]
Skill: Total = Ability + Ranks + Misc
Concentration:	 6 = 2 + 4 + 0
Heal:                7 = 3 + 4 + 0
Knowledge (Nat.) 9 = 1 + 8 + 0
Listen		 8 = 3 + 5 +0
Spot:		 8 = 3 + 5 + 0
Spellcraft: 	 5 = 1 + 4 + 0	
Survival:         11= 3 + 8 + 0
Swim:               3= 1+ 2 + 0

[b]Spells per day:[/b]
level 0: 5
level 1: 4
level 2: 3
level 3: 2

[b]Prepared spells:[/b]
Orisons:
[I]Purify Food and Drink[/I]x2, [i]flare[/i]x2 [I]create water[/I]

1st-level:
[i]cure light wounds[/i], [i]speak with animals[/i], [i]magic stone[/i], [i]Longstrider[/i]

2nd-level:
[i]Bull’s Strength[/i], [i]summon swarm[/i], [i]Barkskin[/i]

3rd – level
[i]cure moderate wounds[/i], [i]call lightening[/i]

[b]Languages:[/b]
Common
Dwarven
Druidic
Undercommon

[b]Gear:[/b]
Crocodile Leather Armor +1 (1,160 gp) [15lbs]
Crocodile Bone Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000 gp) 
Crocodile Hide Belt of Resistance +1 (1,000 gp)
Bone Club +1 (2,300 gp) [3lbs]
Bone Wand of Entangle (50) (750 gp)
Bone Wand of CLW (50) (750 gp)
Ring of Prot  +1 (2,000gp)
Backpack 		(2 gp) 	[.5 lbs]
4 belt pouches 		(4 gp) 	[.5 lbs]
40 gold 			[.40 lbs]
Total weight: 19.4 lbs
```

*Description:*  Azot is taller than the average dwarf, standing roughly five feet, but due to the dirt and grime that continually covers him, most think he is simply human. He is not stoutly built like many of his kin and his lean frame is covered in sinewy muscles instead of bulk, as his life in the undercity of Metropolis has stripped away any excess fat from his body. His hair and beard are wild and unkempt, both thoroughly saturated with the grime that coats his body like a second skin, and his bright emerald eyes peer out through equally shaggy brows. He wears the skins and bones of his fallen brethren and trusts that Sebek will continue to bless and protect him as long as he continues to do so.


*Background: * Azot fled beneath the surface of Metropolis twenty-five years ago to escape the life fate had cursed him into having. He knew early in his life that he was not like his dwarven kin, but it was not until the dreams began that the differences became too great to ignore. Feeling like the world above threatened to crush him with its _rules and etiquette _, Azot ventured below the city and soon found himself lost in the labyrinth below. However, instead of feeling fear, he felt a feeling of acceptance and peace, slowly losing the trappings of humanity and living as little more than a beast himself.

Time lost all meaning to Azot and as the animals around him began to accept him as one of their own, he felt his connection to the sewers growing stronger. As he sunk further into a primal state, Azot’s spirit reached outwards until it found the source of his strength: Sebek.

While the god of crocodiles had lost much of its strength, it saw in Azot a vessel that could bring others to his fold and slowly restored Azot’s humanity and allowed the young dwarven druid to call upon him for assistance in surviving the dangers of his home. As Azot grew more comfortable with his abilities, Sebek began moving him closer to the settled regions of the sewers and sent Azot visions of him protecting those who shared his home and punishing those who would disrupt the balance of the world below.

Since then, Azot has became the story that parents use when they wish to keep their children close, as well as looked upon as the silent and deadly guardian who watches over them. They know that he does not allow any to threaten his judgment over his “lands” and those who have sought to dispose of him have not returned. Sebek’s worship has also increased as many sewer dwellers offer small offerings to him in thanks for their protector, as well as to keep Azot’s stern gaze away from them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> *Stats:*
> 
> ```
> ...




Love it, but:

- Why are you Lawful?
- Don't have Races of Stone, you'll have to detail the feat in your character to get it accepted.
- What was your life like with the dwarves? Do you remember, if not say so.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Phoenix, I'll pick up the pace on my project just in case you need someone to step in, I'd hate to see this game fall over from lack of players.




Do it man, don't make me come over there....


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> _Mea culpa_ Phoenix. I have a big meeting today that I needed to get ready for this weekend before I left on a small vacation.
> 
> So I will be gone Tues-Thurs, but may, may, have some internet access.
> 
> PS. How did you know that is what my voice sounded like?




Damn you!    No probs, you get a free pass cause you made it through last season...

...and I sneak into your room at night and dress in your underwear to practise that voice...


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> If reply times keep like this (and the fact I've lost a player already), I hope I don;t have to stop this game



Weekends happen.

I'll be gone for a week at Gencon btw, and posting just before and after may be sparadic, but you know I'm usually good


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> ...and I sneak into your room at night and dress in your underwear to practise that voice...



Does your wife know you like to wear mens underwear?


----------



## Tonks (Aug 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Love it, but:
> 
> - Why are you Lawful?
> - Don't have Races of Stone, you'll have to detail the feat in your character to get it accepted.
> - What was your life like with the dwarves? Do you remember, if not say so.




- In the book that I took the idea of Sebek from, it listed his followers as only being allowed to be LN, CN, CE and I don't see him as an evil character. I think CN could work as well, but I don't see him as being an overly loose cannon either. He wants the balance to be maintained and will do whatever is necessary to keep it there. So perhaps TN?

- Earth Sense: As long as you are touching the ground, you can take a move action to sense the number if creatures within 20' that are also touching the ground and the direction to each one. You cannot pinpoint the location of any creature with this feet.

- While the dwarves he grew up with never treated him unkindly, Azot always felt like an outcast among them. While his hands would have allowed him to be a fine gemcutter, he had no love to shape and work with the fruits of the earth the way his kin did. He told none of his family about his decision to leave for the undercity and after two decades they still search for him. However since they keep their searches above ground, they never learn anything new.

Hope this helps explain it more.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2006)

'k.  The diviner idea never gelled for me. :\  So instead I've come up with Ymris, a monk 3/sorcerer 2...  Scotley, Candlestick Lane struck me so that I couldn't help making a reference to it in my history.  Hope you don't mind.

[sblock=Ymris]Deep within the labrinth of streets that make up Metropolis is an oasis of serenity its residents call Three Stone Green.  Called by less savory names by those who live outside its walls and envy its prosperity the least offensive and most common of these names is Three Crones.

Three Stone Green takes its name from three heavily weathered stone sculptures that rest upon a small grassy patch of ground surrounded by the stone-walled suburb.  Though virtually unrecognizable now, the three statues are said to represent the founders of Three Stone Green: three generations of women now referred to as the Matriarchs.  And in fact, Three Stone Green is ruled by three women who proudly bear the titles of Elder, Matron, and Maid.

As all girls of Three Stone Green must do, Ymris began training to carry a spear in the Maidens, the suburb's militia, at the age of 9.  It quickly became apparent that the spear did not rest lightly within her hands and she began training in a more obscure and demanding martial style that honed her body into a weapon and supplemented it with a quarterstaff.  At the age of 13, two years early, Ymris was initiated into the ranks of the Maidens along with her close companions, Haela and Eothe.  The next years passed swiftly and she revelled in the sisterhood of the Maidens and in combat training.

By her 17th year Ymris was a leader of a hand of Maidens and by the time she was 22 had secured the title of Maid and led all the Maidens and sat upon the ruling council with Elder Raitha and Matron Syali.  It was her intent to keep the position of Maid for several years but she had not reckoned on the charms of Ari Kolarn of Candlestick Lane.

In Ymris’ 24th year a group of merchants, Ari Kolarn among them, arrived at Three Stone Green’s gate market in the late spring to trade their wares with the women of Three Stone Green and the peoples of surrounding suburbs.  As part of the duties of the Maidens to patrol the market and ensure the safety of those conducting trade, Ymris came into contact with many merchants and relished the duty.  The attractive Ari immediately caught her eye and she found reason for several days afterward to visit his stall and buy some small item from him.  What began with flirtatious haggling led to more passionate encounters and, for the first time, Ymris began to spend her nights outside Three Stone Green.  By the end of summer, several weeks after Ari had returned to Candlestick Lane, Ymris knew she carried Ari’s child.

This knowledge lay within her like a lump of ice.  It meant the end of all that she held dear.  With the birth of her child she would have to surrender the leadership of the Maidens and enter the ranks of the matrons.  However unready she was, the child was born.  Ymris surrendered her title and in a rather tense ceremony made unpleasant by Ymris’ obvious reluctance joined the matrons.

Feeling nothing but resentment for the child, Ymris gave it up to be raised by another woman.  Imagining herself cut off from the Maidens she stormed about the suburb in a foul mood for weeks until summoned by the elder Tysura, a reclusive, wrinkled, sharp-tongued old crone with an air of mystery about her.  Ymris’ next days were spent serving Tysura in menial capacities though as time passed the elder set her seemingly meaningless tasks.  Far from meaningless, though Ymris didn’t realize it, the tasks exercised her mind much like her previous training exercised her body until the day she experienced a break-through and successfully conjured a burst of light.  Success kindled an interest that duty could not and Ymris devoured every book on the arcane that Tysura directed her towards.

Most matrons choose their own path but Ymris was content to allow Tysura to direct her way and so when the elder ordered her to begin telling fortunes in Three Stone Green’s gate market she did not question the order.  And so the years passed: in the morning Ymris would serve Tysura, afternoons were spent telling fortunes in the market, she would dine with her sisters, and her evenings were spent reading and rereading the tomes of Three Stone Green’s library.

In Ymris’ 40th year the Matron Seolor’s health took a downward turn.  Rumor had it that it would not be long before she would be forced to surrender the position of Matron.  A chance comment by Tysura, “You could become Matron if you’d bothered to spend some time outside of the Green,” set Ymris to thinking.  Not long after she was stepping through the gate of Three Stone Green and into the vaster, more dangerous world of Metropolis.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> 'k.  The diviner idea never gelled for me. :\  So instead I've come up with Ymris, a monk 3/sorcerer 2...  Scotley, Candlestick Lane struck me so that I couldn't help making a reference to it in my history.  Hope you don't mind.




Not at all, I'm glad to see some connections forming. Ymris looks cool. I like the history. Of course Jazick seems to be well on his way to being the first causualty. Perhaps I'll reference Three Stone Green in my next character's background.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> - In the book that I took the idea of Sebek from, it listed his followers as only being allowed to be LN, CN, CE and I don't see him as an evil character. I think CN could work as well, but I don't see him as being an overly loose cannon either. He wants the balance to be maintained and will do whatever is necessary to keep it there. So perhaps TN?
> 
> - Earth Sense: As long as you are touching the ground, you can take a move action to sense the number if creatures within 20' that are also touching the ground and the direction to each one. You cannot pinpoint the location of any creature with this feet.
> 
> ...




The alignment restrictions don't faze me, change it to match your character better, TN or CN would be fine in my books, whichever you prefer.

If you update your character sheet with all this info (as well as the Feat info) you can post it to the RG and I'll get to you...maybe tonight?  I got people over playing Arkham Horror, but I'll do me best to post before they arrive!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> 'k.  The diviner idea never gelled for me. :\  So instead I've come up with Ymris, a monk 3/sorcerer 2...  Scotley, Candlestick Lane struck me so that I couldn't help making a reference to it in my history.  Hope you don't mind.
> 
> [sblock=Ymris]Deep within the labrinth of streets that make up Metropolis is an oasis of serenity its residents call Three Stone Green.  Called by less savory names by those who live outside its walls and envy its prosperity the least offensive and most common of these names is Three Crones.
> 
> ...




I dig it, show me some stats!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Does your wife know you like to wear mens underwear?




 It's my guilty secret


----------



## Tonks (Aug 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The alignment restrictions don't faze me, change it to match your character better, TN or CN would be fine in my books, whichever you prefer.
> 
> If you update your character sheet with all this info (as well as the Feat info) you can post it to the RG and I'll get to you...maybe tonight?  I got people over playing Arkham Horror, but I'll do me best to post before they arrive!




I will go with CN for now to match his unpredictable nature, but I still don't plan on having him go off the deep end for no reason.

I will cut and paste as quick as I can to get him in the RG, but no pressure if you need more time to work his intro more.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm still working on physical appearance, spells, and equipment but here is what I have completed so far.  I'm still thinking about a whether I want her to have a familiar or not.


```
Name: Ymris 
Class: Monk 3 / Sorcerer 2
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: LN

Str: 10 +0 (3p.)     Level: 5        XP: 0 / 0
Dex: 12 +1 (5p.)     BAB: +3         HP: 21 (3d8+2d4)
Con: 11 +0 (4p.)     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 14 +2 (5p.)     Speed: 40'      Magic Ability: Sorcerer
Wis: 14 +2 (5p.)     Init: +1        Caster Level: 2
Cha: 16 +3 (6p.)     ACP: -0         Save DC: 13+spell level

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0    +1    +0    +0    +2    13
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 12

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3    +0    +0    +3
Ref:                       3    +1    +0    +4
Will:                      6    +2    +0    +8

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Quarterstaff             +3      1d6          x2
Unarmed strike           +3      1d6          x2
Flurry                  +1/+1
Ranged attack            +4

Languages: Common

Abilities:
Monk Class Abilities
- Flurry of Blows
- Unarmed Strike
- Evasion
- Still Mind

Sorcerer Class Abilities
- Summon Familiar

Feats:
Acrobatic (human bonus)
Improved Unarmed Strike (monk bonus)
Stunning Fist (monk bonus)
Combat Expertise (1st level)
Combat Reflexes (monk bonus)
Skill Focus: Profession (3rd level)
*Alertness when Thom is nearby

Skill Points: 46       Max Ranks: 8/4
Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Balance                 6     +1   +0    +7
Bluff                   4     +3   +0    +7
Jump                   6     +0    +2    +8
Knowledge
 (Arcana)              3     +2    +0    +5
Listen                 6     +2    +2    +10
Move Silently          0     +1    +3    +4
Profession
 (Fortune-telling)     3     +2    +3    +8          
Sense Motive           6     +2    +0    +8
Spot                   6     +2    +2    +10
Tumble                 6     +1    +2    +9

Equipment:                      Cost  Weight
Traveler's outfit                -      5

Total Weight: 5 lb      Money: 10,000 gp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                33    66    100  200   500
```

[sblock=Ability modifiers]Age: Str -1, Dex -1, Con -1, Int +1, Wis +1, Cha +1
4th level: Cha +1[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcasting]
Spells per day:
0-level: 6
1st-level: 4

Spells Known:
0-level: Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Flare, Light, Prestidigitation
1st-level: Shocking Grasp, Unseen Servant
[/sblock]

[sblock=Familiar]
Feeling some trepidation over leaving Three Stone Green and venturing out into Metropolis, Ymris endeavored to undertake a ritual to summon an arcane companion and assistant.  She meticulously gathered herbs and minerals and other ingredients detailed in the Caudex Veneficii, a tome borrowed from elder Tysura.  She spent from dawn of one day to dawn of the next in fasting and performing a series of arcane rituals and meditations.  And when the ritual was complete nothing happened.  No puff of smoke, no mystical appearance of a wondrous creature.  Somewhat dejected, Ymris steeled herself to travel alone and completed preparations for her journey.

Setting out, Ymris soon discovered that she was being paced by a scruffy tomcat.  Its orange and tan striped fur was dirty and it had a mass of scar tissue on its right shoulder that looked as if it was caused by a burn.  Its left ear looked as if it were chewed half off and its tail had a permanent bend from being broken.

*Ragged Thom* (Cat)
Size/Type: Tiny Magical Beast 
Hit Dice: ½ d8 or 5 (10 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares) 
Armor Class: 15 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural armor), touch 14, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/-9 
Attack: Claw +7 melee (1d2-4) 
Full Attack: 2 claws +7 melee (1d2-4) and bite +2 melee (1d3-4) Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Familiar Qualities: Improved evasion, share spells, empathic link 
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +7 
Abilities: Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 7 
Skills: Balance +16, Climb +6, Hide +16*, Jump +16,
Listen +7, Move Silently +8, Spot +7 
Feats: Stealthy, Weapon FinesseB
[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]
Age: 40 years
Height: 5’3”
Weight: 120 lbs.
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Light brown with a few strands of gray beginning to show
Skin: pale

At first glance it is apparent that Ymris is no classic beauty though she is not unattractive.  She is thin, small-breasted, and leanly muscled.  A longer, second look would reveal that she seems perfectly comfortable within her body and confident of its abilities.  It is this confidence and poise that is her greatest attribute.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Fortune-telling]
Ymris’ first attempts at fortune-telling were woefully inept.  Several seasons of sitting her tiny carpet in Three Stone Green’s gate market taught her to read people a little better.  She was surprised to discover that most people desired a little mystery when having their fortunes told and began to use a bit of magic and drama in her readings.

Her method of telling fortunes entails having her subject cast three stones three times upon a cleared space on her carpet.  These slightly larger than coin-sized stones are small, flat, round stones polished smooth by years of handling.  All have the same arcane symbol etched on one side and a second symbol on the obverse.  The client casts the stones and Ymris determines by the symbols appearing on the stone and by quadrant where it falls a certain runic mark predetermined and described in the Commentarius ad Novem Lapillos (The Book of Nine Stones), an ancient volume on foretelling the future.  Three casts reveal three such runic marks and every possible triad of runes has a passage in the book.  After years of such a process Ymris knows by heart the major passages of the book and can perform her foretelling without referencing passages in the book.  (Don't think I described this well so just think I Ching.)

Ymris may spice up the presentation of her foretelling by chanting a throaty array of arcane-seeming syllables as the client casts the stones and causing a glowing mystic symbol to appear (by means of Prestidigitation) in the air between Ymris and her client after each cast.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
Familiar ritual 100 gp
+1 Darkwood Quarterstaff 2,640 gp 2 lbs.
MW Silver Dagger 322 gp 1 lb.
- 1d4-1 19-20x2 10 ft.
Amulet of natural armor +1 2,000 gp
Bracers of Armor +1 1,000 gp
Spell component pouch 5 gp 2 lbs.
Flask 3 cp 1 ½ lbs.
Pouch, belt 1 gp ½ lb.
Flint and steel 1 gp

Heward’s Handy Haversack 2,000 gp
Feather token, bird 300 gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 1,000 gp
3 potions Cure light wounds 150 gp
Canvas (painted; 1 yd x 2 yds.) 1 gp 2 lbs.
Mirror, small steel 10 gp ½ lb.
Bedroll 1 sp 5 lbs.
Tool, Masterwork 50 gp 3 lbs.
- +2 to Profession: Fortune-telling 
- Commentarius ad Novem Lapillos (A Commentary concerning Nine Small Stones/The Book of Nine Stones)
2 days rations 1 gp 2 lbs.
Sack 1 sp ½ lb.
Sewing needle 5 gp
Soap 5 sp 1 lb.
Entertainer's outfit 3 gp 4 lbs.
-layered skirts & blouse of vari-colored cloth, fringed shawl, etc.
Assorted gold rings and necklaces 65 gp
Peasant's outfit 1 sp 2 lbs.

345 gp, 1 sp, 1 cp
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 2, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> I'm still working on physical appearance, spells, and equipment but here is what I have completed so far.  I'm still thinking about a whether I want her to have a familiar or not.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Shouldn't your AC be higher due to your Wis bonus?


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, it should.  Been a while since I've worked up a monk and I forgot/overlooked that.  Also, I've added a bit about spellcasting (spells known, etc.) and her familiar to my post above.  
And made a couple of other minor corrections as well.


----------



## Komodo (Aug 2, 2006)

Quick question, Phoenix.  What sort of tense convention would you prefer us use in our posts?  Do you want us to write in the past or present, or does it not matter?

Also:  Yo, Glasseye.  Long time no see.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 2, 2006)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Quick question, Phoenix.  What sort of tense convention would you prefer us use in our posts?  Do you want us to write in the past or present, or does it not matter?
> 
> Also:  Yo, Glasseye.  Long time no see.




I thought you'd bailed on us Komodo. I really don't matter, just go with what is comfortable for you.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2006)

Glasseye, you may have forgotten one of the benefits that familiars get. The missing one that caught my eye was that familiars get half their master's hit points (or their own, whichever is higher).

Impressive character by the way, I like it.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you much.  And thanks for pointing out that bit about the familiar.  I kept looking at that and thinking "2 hp!  I'll have to be really careful..."    

Which reminds me.  Perhaps I've overlooked it as well but how do you want us to calculate hit points, Phoenix?

(Hola, Komodo.  Hope all's well with you.)


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2006)

d4 = 3
d6 = 4
d8 = 5
d10 = 6
d12 = 7

AKA, half+1

Glass, interesting character, You planning on taking the Sorcerer/Monk feat later from CV?  Pheonix will probably allow it, but you'd have to explain it.

If I remember it correctly, you need to be able to cast 2nd level spells (so, guess you're not taking it at 6th), it lets your sorcerer levels count towards monk levels for your AC bonus, and lets you dump spells for bonus damage declaired before you attempt to hit.  It also lets you multiclass freely between the two classes.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks, Bront.  Ascetic Mage would be cool and worth it for the ability to freely multiclass alone but, as you say, it is four levels away before I could even consider taking it.

Phoenix: I added bits on her appearance, her fortune-telling methods, and her equipment (though the effects of said equipment haven't been integrated into her sheet.)  Other than that, and barring undiscovered mistakes or flashes of inspiration, she's finished.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Thanks, Bront.  Ascetic Mage would be cool and worth it for the ability to freely multiclass alone but, as you say, it is four levels away before I could even consider taking it.
> 
> Phoenix: I added bits on her appearance, her fortune-telling methods, and her equipment (though the effects of said equipment haven't been integrated into her sheet.)  Other than that, and barring undiscovered mistakes or flashes of inspiration, she's finished.




Cool, I'll get onto the next turn tonight...seems I got ambushed by a bottle of Maker's Mark and 10 people showing up on my door last night.  My apologies for being a little slow.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> If I remember it correctly, you need to be able to cast 2nd level spells (so, guess you're not taking it at 6th), it lets your sorcerer levels count towards monk levels for your AC bonus, and lets you dump spells for bonus damage declaired before you attempt to hit.  It also lets you multiclass freely between the two classes.




Multiclass restrictions...favoured classes...XP penalties...I can hear the words but they mean nothing to me, I don't understand such concepts...


----------



## Tonks (Aug 3, 2006)

Sounds like a good time to me. No need to apologize for living it up in RL from time to time.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 3, 2006)

Are there any spot still open Phoenix as I'd love ot play, I just wish I had realised earlier that you were opening up another Metropolis game.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Are there any spot still open Phoenix as I'd love ot play, I just wish I had realised earlier that you were opening up another Metropolis game.




Ideally I'm probably looking for 6 players, so as long as there are not 6 active players in the RG, i'm still recruiting.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Thanks, Bront.  Ascetic Mage would be cool and worth it for the ability to freely multiclass alone but, as you say, it is four levels away before I could even consider taking it.
> 
> Phoenix: I added bits on her appearance, her fortune-telling methods, and her equipment (though the effects of said equipment haven't been integrated into her sheet.)  Other than that, and barring undiscovered mistakes or flashes of inspiration, she's finished.




She looks good, I like her, post her to the RG once the stats are done and we can start.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> She looks good, I like her, post her to the RG once the stats are done and we can start.




Done!  And thanks.  I'm very excited about this.


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Multiclass restrictions...favoured classes...XP penalties...I can hear the words but they mean nothing to me, I don't understand such concepts...



As long as the concept is sound, same here.  The other stuff makes a somewhat awkward multi-class (Monk is level based, and caster levels are important), less awkward.

Or, as I've seen several feats like this written:
Requires: You suck.
Benifit: You suck less.

That said, I've always pondered a fun Monk/Sorcerer, or a Paladin Sorcerer.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> As long as the concept is sound, same here.  The other stuff makes a somewhat awkward multi-class (Monk is level based, and caster levels are important), less awkward.
> 
> Or, as I've seen several feats like this written:
> Requires: You suck.
> ...




There's something to be said about taking the first level of Fighter twenty times...  

Whaaaat? Don't tell me you've never wanted 20 fighter feats and a base +40 Fort save!


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> There's something to be said about taking the first level of Fighter twenty times...
> 
> Whaaaat? Don't tell me you've never wanted 20 fighter feats and a base +40 Fort save!




But that Will save!


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2006)

Ymris is short two languages.  I meant to ask earlier but what languages are appropriate for Metropolis?  I'd like her to have another commonly spoken language and perhaps a scholarly or ancient language learned during her years of tending the sage/wizard/whate'er she is Tysura.  Advice/direction would be greatly appreciated.

Also, should I be writing the actions of Thom, her familiar, or does that fall under your purview?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Ymris is short two languages.  I meant to ask earlier but what languages are appropriate for Metropolis?  I'd like her to have another commonly spoken language and perhaps a scholarly or ancient language learned during her years of tending the sage/wizard/whate'er she is Tysura.  Advice/direction would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, should I be writing the actions of Thom, her familiar, or does that fall under your purview?




Planar languages are pretty pointless, but you can make up new cool ones! Like Semaphore, Braile, Mexican Hat Dance Code, Thieves' Cant, etc etc...otherwise, it's just racial really...

EDIT: Oh, and we can share the cat


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 4, 2006)

Oooh, Mexican Hat Dance Code sounds really cool.  Unfortunately I neglected to have Ymris purchase the special shoes.    So I'll stick with Common and (as odd as it may sound) Archaic Common; if it's ok for her to know an ancient version of Common.  And I just realized that the other (supposed) open language slot I thought she had wouldn't have truly existed since her Int was increased due to age well after her 1st level.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Oooh, Mexican Hat Dance Code sounds really cool.  Unfortunately I neglected to have Ymris purchase the special shoes.    So I'll stick with Common and (as odd as it may sound) Archaic Common; if it's ok for her to know an ancient version of Common.  And I just realized that the other (supposed) open language slot I thought she had wouldn't have truly existed since her Int was increased due to age well after her 1st level.




All I need is a Fighter with 20 1st levels, a Mexican Hat Dance Code and a squirrel to love me


----------



## Tonks (Aug 4, 2006)

So the way I see it, either Azot is about to have the most powerful religious moment of his life, or he is about to get eaten by a zombie croc. Anyone willing to place coins on which one it will be?? 

Great opening so far Phoenix, I am having a blast, no pun intended, already with Azot.


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> So the way I see it, either Azot is about to have the most powerful religious moment of his life, or he is about to get eaten by a zombie croc. Anyone willing to place coins on which one it will be??
> 
> Great opening so far Phoenix, I am having a blast, no pun intended, already with Azot.



Ad so far, all I've done is tenderize some ham 

At least now I can give away free booze.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 4, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ad so far, all I've done is tenderize some ham
> 
> At least now I can give away free booze.




And there is much to be said about the street rep you will gain by giving away that much booze.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Anyone willing to place coins on which one it will be??




Coins? *shiver*


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 6, 2006)

Ok gentlemen, those with the the Shapeshift rule, please update your character sheets with _EXACTLY _ what this does, I am _not _ going to search though OOC stuff every time you use it.  Otherwise I will make it cinematic and probably worse than what it actually is.

Thank you.

EDIT: Komodo, do your Hit Points.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 6, 2006)

Willl edit right now, but when in doubt assume that Azot will turn into a croc when on the ground and will only use flight as a last resort and turn into some type of sewer bird (bat or equiv).

I will also admit that for a second I thought I was going to get to see the first Druid vs Druid PC match when that guy asked if he was a Leaguer..

Edit: Updated the sheet. Let me know if there is more you would like me to put in.


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Anyone willing to place coins on which one it will be??



I've got 2 Tin and 2 Lead on the Croc


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2006)

Komodo, HP are half HD +1, the table is listed on the previous page and page 2


----------



## Tonks (Aug 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've got 2 Tin and 2 Lead on the Croc




I will admit that I am pleasently surprised that I came through the encounter with all of my limbs intact. I can't wait to begin my trek through the Upper World all covered in dried sewage and looking more like a begger than anything else. Uhmm..tasty.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> I will admit that I am pleasently surprised that I came through the encounter with all of my limbs intact. I can't wait to begin my trek through the Upper World all covered in dried sewage and looking more like a begger than anything else. Uhmm..tasty.




You just need some new duds, Bront's now a rich man, he'll spring for a nice scarf or something for you...


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> You just need some new duds, Bront's now a rich man, he'll spring for a nice scarf or something for you...




Azot: I wouldn't be caught dead in that color. I am an Autumn and this is so a Spring!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2006)

I was considering writing an article on Enworld somewhere:

Metropolis - The Ecology of a Living City

But I don't think I could keep up with the fashion, what kind of fecal matter are the PCs covered in _this _ game?


----------



## Fenris (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> I will admit that I am pleasently surprised that I came through the encounter with all of my limbs intact. I can't wait to begin my trek through the Upper World all covered in dried sewage and looking more like a begger than anything else. Uhmm..tasty.




As I recall that's how Taran started the last game.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> As I recall that's how Taran started the last game.




As the original sewer druid, I have to tip my hat to you for sparking this idea. I haven't finished reading all of the adventures of the first game, but I already feel there are some big shoes to fill with this group.

Phoenix: It is almost like the line of clothing from Zoolander  "Derelict"...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> As the original sewer druid, I have to tip my hat to you for sparking this idea. I haven't finished reading all of the adventures of the first game, but I already feel there are some big shoes to fill with this group.
> 
> Phoenix: It is almost like the line of clothing from Zoolander  "Derelict"...




Unfortunately after the crash we lost the final confrontation scene with the bad guy...so you'll never know what happened to the PCs at the end...noooooo!  

Admittedly I am horribly, if only cosmetically, to my PCs.  Covering them with all kinds of strange liquids and making them wade into questionable areas...


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

It is all good with me. I was tempted to say write in Azot drinking the blood-stained sewage water to absorb some of the literal essence of Sebek. In the end though, I opted for merely letting him soak his hands in it...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> It is all good with me. I was tempted to say write in Azot drinking the blood-stained sewage water to absorb some of the literal essence of Sebek. In the end though, I opted for merely letting him soak his hands in it...




I'm disgusted!!!

I would've gone the fork and taken a bite out of him while he was down, then blamed it on the Leaguers...  

*mouth full of crocodile* "_No Mr God, I didn't see who bit your divine liver..._"


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I'm disgusted!!!
> 
> I would've gone the fork and taken a bite out of him while he was down, then blamed it on the Leaguers...
> 
> *mouth full of crocodile* "_No Mr God, I didn't see who bit your divine liver..._"




Something about the fact that he was literally taking up the entire passageway had me cowed out of my non-booted feet, and while Azot is not the most sane dwarf in the world, he isn't that crazy yet either..


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Something about the fact that he was literally taking up the entire passageway had me cowed out of my non-booted feet, and while Azot is not the most sane dwarf in the world, he isn't that crazy yet either..




At least we didn't have another...

"And who're you supposed to be?"

"Why I'm the God of Death!"

"Oh, can your mother sew?"

"Um, what?"

"Then stitch this!!!"

_Not looking at anyone..._


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> At least we didn't have another...
> 
> "And who're you supposed to be?"
> 
> ...




Nice...

I do think it is nice how you are keeping so many seemingly random threads spinning at once so far as everytime I think I see where you might be trying to link some of us together I get proven wrong the next post.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Nice...
> 
> I do think it is nice how you are keeping so many seemingly random threads spinning at once so far as everytime I think I see where you might be trying to link some of us together I get proven wrong the next post.




Organized chaos...just wait for the chainsaw wielding peacocks...


----------



## Fenris (Aug 7, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> At least we didn't have another...
> 
> "And who're you supposed to be?"
> 
> ...





Sorry, what are you talking about?  I am a bit distracted. It seems I am missing some knickers 

Look just because he was vain, over-confident, manipulative, abrasive, exploitive, offensive and utterly untrustworthy is no reason to judge the man. That's what made him qualified for his current position!   

I only regret what I put poor Ru through. 



Well not really. It was fun!


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> As the original sewer druid, I have to tip my hat to you for sparking this idea. I haven't finished reading all of the adventures of the first game, but I already feel there are some big shoes to fill with this group.
> 
> Phoenix: It is almost like the line of clothing from Zoolander  "Derelict"...



Hey, Fecal surfing was fun.

I think Twitchy made the character.  A halfing sewer druid is one thing, but a halfling sewer druid riding a rat the size of a St Bernard is another matter entirely.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm a bit late with my posts, having problems with my connection.  Took me four goes to post this one...sorry guys, i'll try again tomorrow night...


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I'm a bit late with my posts, having problems with my connection.  Took me four goes to post this one...sorry guys, i'll try again tomorrow night...



I think they have drugs to help with problems like that.

You know, PD... posting disorder


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think they have drugs to help with problems like that.
> 
> You know, PD... posting disorder




At least it's not PPD, Premature Posting Disorder, like all those 4th Ed junkies...


----------



## Tonks (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't even want to get started on those guys...*sheesh*


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm holding off on Komodo till you've done your hp, since it is combat...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry for the slow posts last couple of days. Our network isn't networking full time. It should be resolved now.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2006)

Hehe, gold...  

I'm still waiting to post for Komodo, whenever you're ready to post your HP...


----------



## Bront (Aug 10, 2006)

If you didn;t know already, I'm at Gen Con, and internet is only in the lobby.  Just checking in.


----------



## Komodo (Aug 10, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Hehe, gold...
> 
> I'm still waiting to post for Komodo, whenever you're ready to post your HP...




Oops, sorry.  Didn't see that.  I was waiting for a response in the IC thread.

I'm on vacation in Miami right now, so Internet access is a little limited, but I will take care of the HP.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I was considering writing an article on Enworld somewhere:
> 
> Metropolis - The Ecology of a Living City
> 
> But I don't think I could keep up with the fashion, what kind of fecal matter are the PCs covered in _this _ game?





Hmmm....

Why is it that every time I pass this post I have dreams of PDFs....anyone have a publishing company to spare?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> If you didn;t know already, I'm at Gen Con, and internet is only in the lobby.  Just checking in.




That means you can post on the way in _and_ on the way out, gold!


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 11, 2006)

I know I'm a bit late to the party, but are you still recruiting? This campaign looks like a lot of fun. I'm thinking of either a dwarven monk looking for to create a new combat style or deposed aristocrat trying to reclaim his families former glory.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> 
> Why is it that every time I pass this post I have dreams of PDFs....anyone have a publishing company to spare?




Post in the Story Hour and get some buzz going. I'd say we've got fecal matter to spare after only a couple of pages of posts.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 11, 2006)

Just wanted to say I will be traveling tomorrow and won't have access to internet until Sun, so I will try to get in as much as I can before I leave..


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 13, 2006)

Saloric Windrunner said:
			
		

> I know I'm a bit late to the party, but are you still recruiting? This campaign looks like a lot of fun. I'm thinking of either a dwarven monk looking for to create a new combat style or deposed aristocrat trying to reclaim his families former glory.




We're full at the moment, but last time i ran this i ended up with a second party, so lurk along!


----------



## Tonks (Aug 13, 2006)

Phoenix: Just wanted to throw in that for the most part Azot will keep heading towards the Ivory Markets, but not sure what else you would like me to put in the IC thread to represent that. While I love the feel of the world, I don't want to add something that may not be in your vision of it.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 13, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Phoenix: Just wanted to throw in that for the most part Azot will keep heading towards the Ivory Markets, but not sure what else you would like me to put in the IC thread to represent that. While I love the feel of the world, I don't want to add something that may not be in your vision of it.




Hey, this world (and story) is heavily based on the player's backgrounds, why would I say no to additional flavour mid-story? I know you can't insert into the plot if you don't know it, but it doesn't mean you don't know the city.


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> 
> Why is it that every time I pass this post I have dreams of PDFs....anyone have a publishing company to spare?



A friend of mine has the Shield of Faith logo he's used, but probably not quite the right one for this product 

You can always assume one for a PDF and deal with the particularls later if it works out.


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Phoenix: Just wanted to throw in that for the most part Azot will keep heading towards the Ivory Markets, but not sure what else you would like me to put in the IC thread to represent that. While I love the feel of the world, I don't want to add something that may not be in your vision of it.



Often, locations are sort of hit or miss, but it's ultimately up to you.  If he's fairly vague in a post, particularly about a location, then that usually gives you some free reign.  I'm taking a few more liberties this time than I did before, but then, I spent a lot of time chasing other players last game.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has the Shield of Faith logo he's used, but probably not quite the right one for this product
> 
> You can always assume one for a PDF and deal with the particularls later if it works out.




I'm a writer, not a publisher, not much for the legal jargin, plus I know little about it anyways...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Often, locations are sort of hit or miss, but it's ultimately up to you.  If he's fairly vague in a post, particularly about a location, then that usually gives you some free reign.  I'm taking a few more liberties this time than I did before, but then, I spent a lot of time chasing other players last game.




Let's see if I can fix that this game....

....it's so much more fun than:

_You all walk into the pub at the same time, the man in the corner of the room offers you 50gp each to kill some goblins.  Go to it!_


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2006)

In the in-game thread gold pieces were mentioned as if they were very rare.  Can you expand on this?  What's the common currency, exchange rates, and whatever else we should know about money?  I've browsed through this thread and begun browsing the previous Metropolis threads but beyond a couple of minor comments haven't found anything, yet.


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Let's see if I can fix that this game....
> 
> ....it's so much more fun than:
> 
> _You all walk into the pub at the same time, the man in the corner of the room offers you 50gp each to kill some goblins.  Go to it!_



I wasn't complaining, and it helped me at times, and I think you as well, to tie the world togeather.


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> In the in-game thread gold pieces were mentioned as if they were very rare.  Can you expand on this?  What's the common currency, exchange rates, and whatever else we should know about money?  I've browsed through this thread and begun browsing the previous Metropolis threads but beyond a couple of minor comments haven't found anything, yet.



I think the idea is that metropolis is generaly a bit poorer, so the commoners tend to have less coin than adventurers and the like.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think the idea is that metropolis is generaly a bit poorer, so the commoners tend to have less coin than adventurers and the like.




Very true.  Think of Alexi paying for his $4 beer in the US with a $4000 and leaving the change as a tip...


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Very true.  Think of Alexi paying for his $4 beer in the US with a $4000 and leaving the change as a tip...



Admittedly, the lodging and food prices are greatly skewed anyway compaired to the price of everything else.

Just remember that, and the greater disparage between the poor and the rich.

[sblock=Pheonix]FYI, for the most part, Jasmine always adjusts her appearence when she wanders the street, and realy doesn't have a "usuall" appearance.  However, what her usuall mode of operation would be, is to slowly shift her appearance, so she might walk in one way, walk out with just a minor change, but over the course of a few days, her appearance has changed enough where she is unrecongizable.  When she's dealing with Riki, or others who know what she realy looks like, she drops the disguise, but her clothing is still technicaly part of all the effect of the item, and that may change a bit.

I'm mostly saying this now because it's easier to explain OOC than IC.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Admittedly, the lodging and food prices are greatly skewed anyway compaired to the price of everything else.
> 
> Just remember that, and the greater disparage between the poor and the rich.
> 
> ...




Skewed??? Hehe, it's so true.

Your cunning disguises may fool me for a long time, and get you out of many situations...am I supposed to say "but..." after this? Damn...

This may make some of the story a little more interesting methinks...of course, that assumes that you've been reading the other storylines, which I couldn't possibly _imagine_ you doing Bront...


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

*Whistles inocently*

No, realy, beyond that, it just seems like good sense for someone in her line of work.  If someone realy knows who they're looking for, they can probably find her, as the changes probably all have some base on her real appearance, but she's not likely to be too stupid her looks for the most part.

BTW, I see that for some reason, her age never made it in there, but she's likely just now aproaching the age of 19 or 20, though she herself is not aware of her exact age.

Anyway, I hope you're having fun with her


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> In the in-game thread gold pieces were mentioned as if they were very rare.  Can you expand on this?  What's the common currency, exchange rates, and whatever else we should know about money?  I've browsed through this thread and begun browsing the previous Metropolis threads but beyond a couple of minor comments haven't found anything, yet.





Let me extrapolate on this for a minute to show people my reasonings and thinkings.  Common fantasy worlds in d20 mostly have a standard monetary system: Copper, Silver, Gold, Platinum.  These four coins create a system of economical structure able to support, let’s say, 10 million people (it’s a nice number).

Now, if 5% of the population control 90% of the wealth, it is supposed to create the system that we learn to love.  Adventurers and Nobles have everything, the poor have nothing, at least in wealth.  They can still survive off the land and scavenge for a living.

As soon as the population is confined to one city though, things change dramatically, it becomes much harder to live a life of nature so common to ancient people (remember there are no manufacturing plants or factories).  Boost the population to say, 100 billion located in one city, it adds more chaos to the mix.  Everything is a commodity, but it comes to the point were a copper and silver piece cannot truly play a sufficient part in the world.  Some things are valued at less than a copper piece sometimes, or that even a copper piece is rare because there are no more mints.

As 5% of the populace controls 90% of the wealth, it creates a vast poor population squeezed into a _mythically_ infinite city relying on a currency base which does not grow in line with population due to the lack of order.  This creates a unique evolution of currency which makes stamped-scalemail pieces a form of currency in some suburbs.

This description is not supposed to be an answer, more a guideline.  Metropolis is a place of despair and woe, the PCs are amazing because of what they own and the freedom that they have, as opposed to the abilities their levels and races give them.  In the blink of an eye any PC could become one of the many huddling in the alley you just past…


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> *Whistles inocently*
> 
> No, realy, beyond that, it just seems like good sense for someone in her line of work.  If someone realy knows who they're looking for, they can probably find her, as the changes probably all have some base on her real appearance, but she's not likely to be too stupid her looks for the most part.
> 
> ...




I noticed the lack of age as well...funny, I kind of guessed her at about 15...   Which puts a lot darker view on your story i think, especially the reactions that people have to you.  And 15 may be a magic number somewhere else...*cough cough*


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I noticed the lack of age as well...funny, I kind of guessed her at about 15...   Which puts a lot darker view on your story i think, especially the reactions that people have to you.  And 15 may be a magic number somewhere else...*cough cough*



Well, actualy, then you and I are on the same page of her past then, just view that she was in the Harram from a bit younger to that, and some of the other events happened a bit later.

I can always make her a bit younger if that suits you, I just figured I'd make her a nicer 18+, which is again, an age of some importance.  Though, I guess in older feudal days, that age was a nice 12 or 13...    

I'm flexable.  And her age omition was an accident.  I added an aproximate age, but I'm willing to change things.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, actualy, then you and I are on the same page of her past then, just view that she was in the Harram from a bit younger to that, and some of the other events happened a bit later.
> 
> I can always make her a bit younger if that suits you, I just figured I'd make her a nicer 18+, which is again, an age of some importance.  Though, I guess in older feudal days, that age was a nice 12 or 13...
> 
> I'm flexable.  And her age omition was an accident.  I added an aproximate age, but I'm willing to change things.




I actually saw your age as more of a guess anyway, how could you accurately track it anyway?  It hardly matters though....until you get *aged by a ghost*!  Oh, wrong edition...


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I actually saw your age as more of a guess anyway, how could you accurately track it anyway?  It hardly matters though....until you get *aged by a ghost*!  Oh, wrong edition...



Yup, hense the ~


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 15, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Let me extrapolate on this for a minute to show people my reasonings and thinkings…




Thanks.  That helps clarify things for me.  I'll try to remember to keep Ymris from tossing gold pieces around.  As one of the 5% from a gated-community type suburb she's likely to be a wee bit naive when it comes to those sorts of things.  But I'm hoping her culture-shock induced paranoia keeps her alive.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 16, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Thanks.  That helps clarify things for me.  I'll try to remember to keep Ymris from tossing gold pieces around.  As one of the 5% from a gated-community type suburb she's likely to be a wee bit naive when it comes to those sorts of things.  But I'm hoping her culture-shock induced paranoia keeps her alive.




I'll be releasing the _Metropolis: A Guide to Currency Conversion_ once I'm done with _Airport Security Frisking Techniques: a d20 Modern Sourcebook_.


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I'll be releasing the _Metropolis: A Guide to Currency Conversion_ once I'm done with _Airport Security Frisking Techniques: a d20 Modern Sourcebook_.



Will it come with a rubber glove for the body cavity search?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Will it come with a rubber glove for the body cavity search?




Only in the boxed set, the PDF will be a bit "rougher round the edges"


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Only in the boxed set, the PDF will be a bit "rougher round the edges"



Ahh, the USB interface


----------



## Mr. Draco (Aug 17, 2006)

Is this game still recruiting?  I read the first page, and found it interesting, so I could work up a character concept if there's still space.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 17, 2006)

Phoenix:

Just wanted to let you know I will be able to post a move up again over the weekend. Have been working on a big project for those that pay my salary and it has been eating up my free time. Sorry for the hold-up on Azot's side.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2006)

a) no recruiting for now, I've just gotten around to taking the sign down, I'm so lazy...

b) I've been struggling to find time myself to post, so I'll glad it's not only me


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm very excited to see, 167 posts in, we have a meeting of 2 of the 6 PCs.  Wowser, I forgot how long it took in this game for PCs to meet....


----------



## Bront (Aug 19, 2006)

Cool, can I kill it?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, can I kill it?




And you wonder why you never get given nice things to play with...


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

This will be... interesting...


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

Scotley, read post 178


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2006)

D'oh sorry. I've been trying not read the other posts lest I be tempted to metagame. I shall edit my post.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> D'oh sorry. I've been trying not read the other posts lest I be tempted to metagame. I shall edit my post.




You're a stonger man than me


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2006)

I read a little bit here and there, but it's hard to follow, and means very little in my in game stuff.  Of course, the Sblock that had her name in it drew my attention.  Of course, "Jen" is rather complex.

I think Pheonix will get a kick out of her story.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I read a little bit here and there, but it's hard to follow, and means very little in my in game stuff.  Of course, the Sblock that had her name in it drew my attention.  Of course, "Jen" is rather complex.
> 
> I think Pheonix will get a kick out of her story.




'Complex' or 'More pints of blood and yards of innards to spread'?  Either way, I'm happy!


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2006)

FYI, Scotley, unless we need Pheonix specificly, it's just you and I for the moment


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, Scotley, unless we need Pheonix specificly, it's just you and I for the moment




This is correct, play nicely while I'm not there.


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> This is correct, play nicely while I'm not there.



Aww


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, Scotley, unless we need Pheonix specificly, it's just you and I for the moment




Sorry Bront, I've been woefully unreliable this week. I had to go out of town unexpectedly for work and the crappy hotel I was at didn't have any reasonable internet offerings.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Sorry Bront, I've been woefully unreliable this week. I had to go out of town unexpectedly for work and the crappy hotel I was at didn't have any reasonable internet offerings.




You know it's Bront's fault...he_ is _ Paris Hilton in disguise...


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> You know it's Bront's fault...he_ is _ Paris Hilton in disguise...



  
Definately not a budget hotel... 

No problem Scotley.  I saw you on a few times, wanted to make sure you werent' waiting for Pheonix.

Though, it would be nice to know if this building a ramp thing that I suggested looks feasable... *looks at Pheonix expecantly*


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Definately not a budget hotel...
> 
> No problem Scotley.  I saw you on a few times, wanted to make sure you werent' waiting for Pheonix.
> 
> Though, it would be nice to know if this building a ramp thing that I suggested looks feasable... *looks at Pheonix expecantly*




WHAAAT? I'm sure you boys can knock something up with a huge amount of debris and stuff around... *cues MacGuyver music*

Feel free to improvise.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2006)

Komodo and Tonks, are you still alive?


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh, you wanted them left alive?


----------



## Fenris (Aug 28, 2006)

Day waz tasty.  

Your friendly neighborhood Killi Kalli Keck


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2006)

Gain 486 Calories.  Damn, that puts you higher than the Calories-by-level guideline though...


----------



## Fenris (Aug 29, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Gain 486 Calories.  Damn, that puts you higher than the Calories-by-level guideline though...




You forgot my accountants discount though!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> You forgot my accountants discount though!




Accountants _can_ consume more sweeties, it's true...


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> You forgot my accountants discount though!



Eating them is not negitive caleries.  How many times do I have to tell you that?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2006)

Bah, I find it hard enough to get time in the day to post in Metropolis...I won't be joining Bront and Fenris in that new PBP game, can't even remember what it's called.  I'm getting called up to a PDF company to write their flagship modules for them, but no Metropolis...yet...too many other suppliments of big cities out at the moment.

So, I've got a super-set of adventures to write, so if I miss a day (I'll try to post at work now) you'll know why.  I shall not neglect my Metros though, dig it too much


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2006)

Bad bad naughty Pheonix!  (no, not for your above post, you know what I'm talking about).

Shame too, you'll miss my Darfellan Spirit Shamen/Storm Lord.

Good luck on the PDF stuff.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bad bad naughty Pheonix!  (no, not for your above post, you know what I'm talking about).
> 
> Shame too, you'll miss my Darfellan Spirit Shamen/Storm Lord.
> 
> Good luck on the PDF stuff.




Whaaaat?   

I have *noooo* idea what you're talking about...


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Whaaaat?
> 
> I have *noooo* idea what you're talking about...



[sblock=Pheonix]Zimmerman's School for girls?    [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pheonix]Zimmerman's School for girls?    [/sblock]




*innocent whistling*


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2006)

Isn't that located next to Stephanie's Orphanarium for Waifs?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Isn't that located next to Stephanie's Orphanarium for Waifs?




More like Stephanie's College of Advanced Dentistry...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2006)

Anyone know anything about the disappearance of Tonks?  We're getting to some PC-meeting time, and he hasn't shown his head for over a week now.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 1, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Anyone know anything about the disappearance of Tonks?  We're getting to some PC-meeting time, and he hasn't shown his head for over a week now.





http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3038887&postcount=1


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2006)

There appears to be a reoccuring problem with people unable to access Enworld.  Twin Rose is looking into it, but I believe it may be a DNS issue.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok, sweet.  It makes me feel better than no-one ran away then...


----------



## Tonks (Sep 1, 2006)

I changed hotels and now suddenly I can access the boards...*sigh* The things I discover on the last day of my business trip.

I will try to get caught up on posting now, but I will be in the air tomorrow and sleeping tomorrow night..

Sorry again about this issue.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2006)

That's cool.  As a note to everyone, once you begin to meet up with each other, your posts need to be as often as was initially expected (see post #1) to keep up with each other more than me.  This is a heavy suggestion, but not pointed at anyone.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2006)

G'day Phoenix,

Good to se ya again man. You've already got a bunch of great subs and I need to finish off a sub for a game Isida is running, but, I'd love to put my hand up for an alt spot. I'll post something over the next week or so but I'm thinking that it could be cool to do up Ghost's ghoulish half-brother 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

We're talking over 30 years later, just so you know


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2006)

Jeebus, g'day Daz.  I'm not calling for alts at the moment but feel free to post something in case something comes up (i've got more PCs in this group than in the last game).  Don't feel that you have to go with anything close to your last character though, this story (though it has elements of the last game) is a completely new one.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 4, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> We're talking over 30 years later, just so you know



What's 30 years to a half-ghoul brother of an albino elf


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 6, 2006)

Unless I get a reply from Komodo I'm going to have to assume that he's bailed on us, we need some fast posts from him to catch up with the rest of the storyline...


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2006)

Sounds like he may not be up to the post count you want from him.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sounds like he may not be up to the post count you want from him.




Unfortunately not, as a PC reacting with other PCs, you need to keep up the posting.  The beginning solo-part usually gives me a good idea who'll keep up and who'll be cut from the story.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm also curious to know if Tonks is out of his internet-dead world     Methinks that the joining of PCs is about to occur, and would like to know status on our nice druid...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2006)

[sblock=bront]This is where you are supposed to scream...
a - Behiiiiind you! He's behiiiind you!
b - Run, run for your life!
c - Burn, must burn everything.

You know what I'm talking about...[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Unfortunately not, as a PC reacting with other PCs, you need to keep up the posting.  The beginning solo-part usually gives me a good idea who'll keep up and who'll be cut from the story.



So when can I start my beginning solo-part?


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I'm also curious to know if Tonks is out of his internet-dead world     Methinks that the joining of PCs is about to occur, and would like to know status on our nice druid...



News on Tonks


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I'm also curious to know if Tonks is out of his internet-dead world     Methinks that the joining of PCs is about to occur, and would like to know status on our nice druid...



Cool, more bodies to dispose of friends!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> So when can I start my beginning solo-part?




We'll see....


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2006)

Not sure if you missed it or are delaying for some reason but could I get a response to post#312 in the IC thread?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Not sure if you missed it or are delaying for some reason but could I get a response to post#312 in the IC thread?




No, I haven't missed it GlassEye, and I apologize for being a little slow, there are motives however.  The next post I put up will pretty much begin the bringing together of all the PCs, so I wanted to make sure I knew who I still had (wasn't sure if Azot was with us or not).  I'm gunna make an executive decision and say that we've lost our Arcaeologist-Druid, so I'll go ahead and post yours tonight...


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, if you've reason then I've no problem with holding off a bit.  I was just afraid you might've missed it.  Thanks.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Oh, if you've reason then I've no problem with holding off a bit.  I was just afraid you might've missed it.  Thanks.




There ya go, 2 in a row for ya.  And let you be the first to see and touch the plot, allow yourself to be confused and bewildered for the time being, but all will become clear in due time…actually probably fairly soon…


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

I again repeat that Pheonix is a RBDM!


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I again repeat that Pheonix is a RBDM!




Quoted for truth.

Ain't it great!   

Phoenix, expect two horse heads and two dozen roses tomorrow from me


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Quoted for truth.
> 
> Ain't it great!
> 
> Phoenix, expect two horse heads and two dozen roses tomorrow from me



I sent him the other ends earlier, so he might be able to reattach them.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I sent him the other ends earlier, so he might be able to reattach them.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I sent him the other ends earlier, so he might be able to reattach them.




That is absolute _*GOLD*_ gentlemen...   

Now you can both wait your turns, I'm just warming up...


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> There ya go, 2 in a row for ya.  And let you be the first to see and touch the plot, allow yourself to be confused and bewildered for the time being, but all will become clear in due time…actually probably fairly soon…




Thanks, I think.  Confused and bewildered is an understatement.  I know that things aren't looking good for Ymris, though.  And if this is just a warm-up...[shiver]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Thanks, I think.  Confused and bewildered is an understatement.  I know that things aren't looking good for Ymris, though.  And if this is just a warm-up...[shiver]




Glasseye, if it makes you feel any better, in the last game, by this point, I was already dead.

Well I had faced Death at least, square in the eye, crying and begging. 


So Phoenix is capable of ......., 


I mean is willing to.........





Oh Dear this didn't come out as reassuring as I had hoped.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Glasseye, if it makes you feel any better, in the last game, by this point, I was already dead.
> 
> Well I had faced Death at least, square in the eye, crying and begging.
> 
> ...




Admittedly the plot was that you were supposed to die, but noOOOooo...dying was just too good for some people...

Ok, and for the gents in the library, if you're looking for something (or scanning tomes) OOC me something specific so I'm not jsut guessing.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Oh Dear this didn't come out as reassuring as I had hoped.




Not reassuring at all!   And as I don't want to cry and beg in the face of Death (undeath?) then Ymris is gonna run like there's no tomorrow (and hope that there will be one).


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2006)

Looking for things on the Sceptre, at least I was.  Not sure what Jaz was looking for specificly, other than potentialy the entire reference section.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Looking for things on the Sceptre, at least I was.  Not sure what Jaz was looking for specificly, other than potentialy the entire reference section.




Figured that, just need a few more specifics from Mr Shadow...he's my hero to y'know


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2006)

He was hoping to find some of the last writings that might offer a clue about what happened here. He's still curious about the jackals and the halflings dark magic. Failing that he'll settle for some really boring books to burn. He can cast some really heroic shadow puppet stories by the light of the fire for Jen's entertainment.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2006)

_**ROARS WITH LAUGHTER**_

You know Bront, I may do a lot of nasty things in this game...but just remember that _you_ we the first to get smutty on us...


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

What?  A bedroom would have warm sheets, perhaps a fireplace, and likely not be so cold.



Spoiler



Honestly, that's what I though, you perv


----------



## Fenris (Sep 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> What?  A bedroom would have warm sheets, perhaps a fireplace, and likely not be so cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All the better to remove all those wet garments.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> All the better to remove all those wet garments.




Arrrgh! _Unclean!_ *Unclean!*

Because of you this tale will never be told as a Sunday Afternoon Movie!  My life's work is ruined....

...unless...

_...begins awful 70s adult film music..._


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Because of you this tale will never be told as a Sunday Afternoon Movie!  My life's work is ruined....



Yes, because, of course, all of this up to that moment was a loving story about a girl and her... sceptre.   

And how can we forget that loving seen with her and Ham.   


			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> ...begins awful 70s adult film music...



Bring in the Dwarves!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2006)

Oops...

Was it bad to walk into the lair of the BBEG this early in the game?

Oh well, let's see what happens from here then...


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

I can hear the irate thumping now...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I can hear the irate thumping now...




Should I make it clear that though dead as a doornail, Ymris may continue to be played?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Should I make it clear that though dead as a doornail, Ymris may continue to be played?




Yes, you should.    I hadn't posted up until this point because I wasn't entirely sure how much leeway I had in posting (and I've had lots of things conspiring to keep me away from the computer...).

And dang, I never even got the chance to say, "It's only a fleshwound!"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Yes, you should.    I hadn't posted up until this point because I wasn't entirely sure how much leeway I had in posting (and I've had lots of things conspiring to keep me away from the computer...).
> 
> And dang, I never even got the chance to say, "It's only a fleshwound!"




That's awful...awful, awful, awful...

Why do we not have censors on this board???

*Apart from the fact they'd probably site ban me...*


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, Tonks.  Lovely post, as ususal.  But is that a spell you are casting?


----------



## Tonks (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry..thought that I had put the ooc in there...summon swarm, but not picky on if it grabs rats or bats.

I had to resist the temptation to simply turn into croc form, grapple one of them and drown him in homage of Sebek.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 17, 2006)

[sblock=Alexi only.]The city seems to smile upon you my good friend.  You are gifted enough XP to gain one level of Paladin (you need not change your alignment).  Update yourself immediately.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2006)

Phoenix only:
[sblock] Cool. Thanks. This way I can shine too huh?    Ever since Dragon mentioned his comment I had been thinking that Alexi might develop along these lines. Do you want me to sblock my character in the RG? [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Phoenix only:
> [sblock] Cool. Thanks. This way I can shine too huh?    Ever since Dragon mentioned his comment I had been thinking that Alexi might develop along these lines. Do you want me to sblock my character in the RG? [/sblock]




[sblock=Fenris]Why not, if nothing else it will give them something to think about, if they notice...or read these posts...  [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2006)

For those that do not notice I post and update NPCs in the Rogues Gallery as soon as the info comes available to the PCs (through idle banter or character knowledge/assumptions).


----------



## Tonks (Sep 20, 2006)

I like seeing those aspects of the game, plus it gives me NPCs to use should I ever do a FtF game.

Thanks for a great evening of writing Phoenix...this has been a blast.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> I like seeing those aspects of the game, plus it gives me NPCs to use should I ever do a FtF game.
> 
> Thanks for a great evening of writing Phoenix...this has been a blast.




Well, I hope it has been sufficently confusing for everyone so far.  I've still got a couple more PCs to mess with, I haven't forgotten them, only allowed them to get comfortable...

..methinks that Jen and Jazick are up next to play...


----------



## Tonks (Sep 20, 2006)

I know you have me thinking that my simple concept of a sewer druid with a slight Batman complex just got kicked up a notch. I am glad now that I kept his Int up, otherwise all of this would have been too far over his head to understand, instead of just slightly over his head.

All in all...thanks again and I wish the others the best of luck. I have a feeling we are really going to need it...


----------



## Fenris (Sep 20, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> I know you have me thinking that my simple concept of a sewer druid with a slight Batman complex just got kicked up a notch. I am glad now that I kept his Int up, otherwise all of this would have been too far over his head to understand, instead of just slightly over his head.
> 
> All in all...thanks again and I wish the others the best of luck. I have a feeling we are really going to need it...




Yeah, one of us is already dead.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Yeah, one of us is already dead.




Heyyy...hardly my fault.  I didn't plan it, though the game itself doesn't punish death, just opens up new avenues of plot attack


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Well, I hope it has been sufficently confusing for everyone so far.  I've still got a couple more PCs to mess with, I haven't forgotten them, only allowed them to get comfortable...
> 
> ..methinks that Jen and Jazick are up next to play...



On a side note, 
[sblock=phoenix]I put Jasmine's other name in a spoiler tag.  I actualy figured that was her real name, or at least what she was told, or liked to think her real name was.  Whatever works for you though."[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2006)

Poisoning, level draining, and freezing doesn't count as being 'messed with'? Now I'm starting to get worried...


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Heyyy...hardly my fault.  I didn't plan it, though the game itself doesn't punish death, just opens up new avenues of plot attack




Never thought I'd be rp'ing maternal instinct in order to serve as a spiritual cork for a hole in the dike around Metropolis.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 20, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Never thought I'd be rp'ing maternal instinct in order to serve as a spiritual cork for a hole in the dike around Metropolis.





And that's the beauty of Metropolis.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 20, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> For those that do not notice I post and update NPCs in the Rogues Gallery as soon as the info comes available to the PCs (through idle banter or character knowledge/assumptions).




Phoenix [sblock] Oh, I've noticed alright. Noticed and wondered. So this is this "Last Quest of the Knights of Metropolis" kind of deal huh?    [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Phoenix [sblock] Oh, I've noticed alright. Noticed and wondered. So this is this "Last Quest of the Knights of Metropolis" kind of deal huh?    [/sblock]




[sblock=Fenris]Shhhhh.....  [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> On a side note,
> [sblock=phoenix]I put Jasmine's other name in a spoiler tag.  I actualy figured that was her real name, or at least what she was told, or liked to think her real name was.  Whatever works for you though."[/sblock]




[sblock=Bront]See the name you use, or not use, or change, or was given, isn't always the name that the _city_ knows you as...you know, I'd spoil it if i said more...[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The spirits began to circle in the domed ceiling above, moaning, screaming, occasionally darting down to make a passing grasp at Jen before fleeing in pain and anger. The chamber was filling fast with a geyser of souls, all of them crying out for help.




[creepy, warbling spirit voice]Jasmine, I am your Mo-o-other![/voice]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> [creepy, warbling spirit voice]Jasmine, I am your Mo-o-other![/voice]




[spooky voice]_Eeeeat your veeeegetables...._[/spooky voice]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2006)

[spooky voice]_You never call.  You never write.  I carried you in my womb for niiine mooonths..._[/spooky voice]


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock=Bront]See the name you use, or not use, or change, or was given, isn't always the name that the _city_ knows you as...you know, I'd spoil it if i said more...[/sblock]



[sblock=Pheonix]Yeah, I caught a little tidbit elsewhere unintentionaly.  Figured I'd pass that on, and you can let me know what works best.  It was supposed to be her real name, but it can be what she uses as her real name, not knowing that Jasmine is realy her real name (it sounds more like a pet name to someone in "adult" entertainment)[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [spooky voice]_Eeeeat your veeeegetables...._[/spooky voice]



"Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!"



			
				GlassEye said:
			
		

> [spooky voice]_You never call.  You never write.  I carried you in my womb for niiine mooonths..._[/spooky voice]



"Khaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann!"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pheonix]Yeah, I caught a little tidbit elsewhere unintentionaly.  Figured I'd pass that on, and you can let me know what works best.  It was supposed to be her real name, but it can be what she uses as her real name, not knowing that Jasmine is realy her real name (it sounds more like a pet name to someone in "adult" entertainment)[/sblock]




Wow, confusing.  On the plus side, there's more filthy innuendo for ya, goooooo Bront!


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey, like any of this has been straight forward!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, like any of this has been straight forward!




I got the idea out of a Nancy Drew novel...a nasty one, with lots of school girls and...heeeey, Bront your filthy mind is affecting me...


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I got the idea out of a Nancy Drew novel...a nasty one, with lots of school girls and...heeeey, Bront your filthy mind is affecting me...



Hey, you're the one who qued the porn music.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2006)

Enter Azot....I'm sure you crazy cats know what to do


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2006)

For the lovely Ymris I'm holding off for a little, one of the other players may effect this encounter so I'll get back to you in a minute, I hope that is cool


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2006)

Not a problem.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pheonix]Yeah, I caught a little tidbit elsewhere unintentionaly.  Figured I'd pass that on, and you can let me know what works best.  It was supposed to be her real name, but it can be what she uses as her real name, not knowing that Jasmine is realy her real name (it sounds more like a pet name to someone in "adult" entertainment)[/sblock]




[sblock=Bront]You know, this may get confusing, let's clear this up.

1. When you were young, mummy and daddy did not give you the name Jasmine.
2. I'm pretty sure I don't know what your real name is, but I'm half sure Jen isn't it.
3. Jasmine is a street name given to you, or adopted by yourself.

Am I right?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

[sblock=Pheonix]1) Jenny Paige was the name I always had listed for her (It's still there, highlight the name line on her sheet.  However...
A) That need not be the name her parents gave her, she was fairly young (I envisioned her at 8-10 when she was orphaned), and been traumatized enough to potentialy not remember the name she was given then, so perhaps it was just a name she picked up as her own, even if it's not.  "Jen" is then technicaly a name she would go by, but rare enough that Riki wouldn't even know.
B) Jasmine was the name she was given when she was being pimped out as a "little woman", and she kept it when she was sold.
c) She continues to go by Jasmine because of the Rep she made with it.
D) I got the name from Jenny (A term for a lady of ill repute) and Betty Paige (the old poster girl)

E) I had intended it to be her real name, but given I never told you about it (I figured you might figure it out), and it's not realy important, i'll bow to whatever is easiest for you [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pheonix]1) Jenny Paige was the name I always had listed for her (It's still there, highlight the name line on her sheet.  However...
> A) That need not be the name her parents gave her, she was fairly young (I envisioned her at 8-10 when she was orphaned), and been traumatized enough to potentialy not remember the name she was given then, so perhaps it was just a name she picked up as her own, even if it's not.  "Jen" is then technicaly a name she would go by, but rare enough that Riki wouldn't even know.
> B) Jasmine was the name she was given when she was being pimped out as a "little woman", and she kept it when she was sold.
> c) She continues to go by Jasmine because of the Rep she made with it.
> ...




[sblock=Bront]Wow, all this over a name...i missed the bit with her real naem   

a) When you had 'orphaned young' I imagined some tragedy in the first few years of life, not that it truely matters this point.  You history will stand up to my evil machinations easily here, no need to change or compromise.
b) Yup, yup.
c) That's cool, all my NPCs know you as Jasmine.
d) Betty Paige rocks, I dig it.  If only I could see a picture of the fantasy version of her...might need to search the Heavy Metal sights for that one   
e) Everything still works, as long as you and I know where we stand.  If anything confusing or conflicting comes up, you know where I stand.

...now back to those Betty Paige pics...[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

[sblock=Pheonix]Yeah, I imagined it being young, then I noticed I mentioned adolecence on her sheet.  I can fix that, since we both are looking more towards the same thing, so Jenny Paige is either the:
A) Real Name
B) "Real Name" given to her by the dwarves when she was told to use Jasmine instead. (meaning it was likely ment as a joke and insult, which works)
C) Her other Alias when she doesn't want to use Jasmine (which is rare).

Let me know which one works best for you, because i can see all three, and it doesn't change anything on my end.

And meanwhile, no pics for me at work.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> [sblock=Pheonix]Yeah, I imagined it being young, then I noticed I mentioned adolecence on her sheet.  I can fix that, since we both are looking more towards the same thing, so Jenny Paige is either the:
> A) Real Name
> B) "Real Name" given to her by the dwarves when she was told to use Jasmine instead. (meaning it was likely ment as a joke and insult, which works)
> C) Her other Alias when she doesn't want to use Jasmine (which is rare).
> ...




[sblock=Bront]It works as her real name, no problems on this side.  Like I said, just clearing this all up.

Jenny Paige - name parents gave her before they died of the cornflake plague of '68
Jasmine - the name young men scream as they throw coppers on to the stage for her[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

Sweet!  second game I've died in tonight, and could be the third in 24 hours if this keeps up!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet!  second game I've died in tonight, and could be the third in 24 hours if this keeps up!




Death is really arbitrary in my games....it only enhances the story...

As a note to the new players, I dont plan this stuff you know...


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Death is really arbitrary in my games....it only enhances the story...
> 
> As a note to the new players, I dont plan this stuff you know...



_Strike me down now, and I will become more powerful than you can ever imagine!_

er... sorry


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> _Strike me down now, and I will become more powerful than you can ever imagine!_
> 
> er... sorry




Didn't I mention in the last game Jovick was supposed to die and become a spectral character?  That didn't work did it...a few things have happened like that already...


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Didn't I mention in the last game Jovick was supposed to die and become a spectral character?  That didn't work did it...a few things have happened like that already...



Like Ham?


----------



## Tonks (Sep 22, 2006)

Has the door already closed? Or is in the process of closing?

Reason I ask is that while Azot may not be able to reach it running, depending on if the wind is still insane in the room, he might be able to reach if flying...

or even her...*desperate shapeshifting and mass reduction/enlargement plan forming*


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

Glasseye has something to respond to now


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2006)

I sleep and then go to class and by the time I come back we've got another dead!  When things happen they certainly happen suddenly.

Hmm...just realized, Phoenix, you've killed off all the women...


----------



## Fenris (Sep 22, 2006)

You know I was going to post some tripe about "Never trust a Zimmerman" when I thought of Don Zimmerman who characterized Traumatin and helped expanded the understanding of C6 volatiles, and I can't say that about all Zimmermans now.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Has the door already closed? Or is in the process of closing?
> 
> Reason I ask is that while Azot may not be able to reach it running, depending on if the wind is still insane in the room, he might be able to reach if flying...
> 
> or even her...*desperate shapeshifting and mass reduction/enlargement plan forming*




The wind is like being within the beginning of a tornado, there are some assumptions I make for PC self-preservation and to cut down dozens of tiny posts.  If I do bad though, feel free to chastise me and spank me and we can ret-con.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Like Ham?




No, more Ymris and Jazick, though both for different reasons, which will not be expanded upon, at all


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> I sleep and then go to class and by the time I come back we've got another dead!  When things happen they certainly happen suddenly.
> 
> Hmm...just realized, Phoenix, you've killed off all the women...




Now that's the things, it depends on your perspective.  One of them may be dead indeed, but both? oooooOOOOOooooo


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> You know I was going to post some tripe about "Never trust a Zimmerman" when I thought of Don Zimmerman who characterized Traumatin and helped expanded the understanding of C6 volatiles, and I can't say that about all Zimmermans now.




Could you supply any more obscure information, holy be-jeebus...


----------



## Tonks (Sep 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The wind is like being within the beginning of a tornado, there are some assumptions I make for PC self-preservation and to cut down dozens of tiny posts.  If I do bad though, feel free to chastise me and spank me and we can ret-con.




It is all good...once I went back and reread it, it made perfect sense and it helps move the plot along, which is always a good thing.

I just hope you don't mind the liberties I am taking with how the spells effect Azot. With the vision I have of Sebek, nothing comes easy to his followers, not even their boons.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> It is all good...once I went back and reread it, it made perfect sense and it helps move the plot along, which is always a good thing.
> 
> I just hope you don't mind the liberties I am taking with how the spells effect Azot. With the vision I have of Sebek, nothing comes easy to his followers, not even their boons.




I love it, it's great.  We're kinda getting to the end of Part One here so I'll mention the XP system.  I grant XP based on characterization as well as killing, and moving the plot along.  Just cause you killed something big don't mean you'll have the most XP y'know...


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I love it, it's great.  We're kinda getting to the end of Part One here so I'll mention the XP system.  I grant XP based on characterization as well as killing, and moving the plot along.  Just cause you killed something big don't mean you'll have the most XP y'know...



Jeeze, sorry about Ham mister complainer


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Could you supply any more obscure information, holy be-jeebus...





Part and parcel of my job. I wasn't looking for Zimmerman. But like in Metropolis he found me.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jeeze, sorry about Ham mister complainer





Kill a god and then see how much he complains


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Kill a god and then see how much he complains



Don't give the GM any ideas.

[disembodied voice] _Ham, god of obessity and gluttony_ [/disembodied voice]

Nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

[sblock=Fenris]Ok Mr Alexi, I'm going to have you go for another post again, and assume 'no response', too much evil down here baby...[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2006)

Phoenix
[sblock] I figured as much. But still I had to try. It totaly fits into his new role. Which I have been trying to through myself into. It has been quite fun too, so thanks! I do wonder though how much of your original plan this was. ie all the other knights being paladins.   A question for the end of the game I guess.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2006)

My original plans never seem to work out.

[sblock=Metropolis Plot Inside Info]The original Zimmerman was _not_ supposed to play a part in this adventure, but unfortunately the actions of one particular PC drew his attention.  So, inevitably, he decided to show his hand...I've never seen a PC introduce a BBEG into the story before...[/sblock]

I'm waiting for Jazick and Azot to decide on their destinations and so on, before reply posting.


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

FYI, Jasmine's dagger was magical, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, Jasmine's dagger was magical, if that makes a difference.




Trust me, this has nothing to do with incoporeal...


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Trust me, this has nothing to do with incoporeal...



[sing] One of these dead, is not like the other.  One of these dead, isn't the same. [/sing]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2006)

What happens when a spirit gets shredded?  I have the feeling I'm going to find out. :\


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2006)

Methinks that my own story is spiralling out of my grasp...I love it!

Well, maybe that's not entirely true...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2006)

As an afterthought, it wasn't written in the text, but Ymris is assumed to have not cast her spell.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh god... *rubs eyes*

Now I think I should make this clear, at the beginning of Metropolis games (as well as many other games I run) I have a clear definition of what the story is about, its vague perameters, what all the pertinent items and NPCs can do.  

Now saying that, once the PCs enter the arena, I grant them a large amount of freedom to interact and change the storyline, based solely on their own choices and free will.  Sometimes this causes the story to change a little bit (Jovick the Jackal kills Zsath the God of Death), sometimes it does something far, far worse...

...good jeeeeebus...

I'll have to think for a little while.  Methinks the story just changed...

[sblock=Secrets, read at your own discretion]Technically the vibration of the Sceptre is a defense mechanism, _not_ a sign to bash the closest bad guy...though this is very, very, very funny...and dangerous...  [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey, think about who you just gave a vibrating sceptre to! 

Hey, stop that!  Eww!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, think about who you just gave a _*vibrating sceptre*_ to!
> 
> Hey, stop that!  Eww!




 _*ROFL!*_ ​


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> _*ROFL!*_ ​



THank you 

And you did mention smite something, so that seemed appropriate.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 25, 2006)

There, you can work that one out for yourselves...  

As for Azot and Jazick, well Jazick will be your host for this evening, if you have any queries or complaints


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2006)

I could hardly leave Azot hanging.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 26, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I could hardly leave Azot hanging.




[sblock=Scotley]Just as a instincitive survival warning, you've already gained 3 negative levels.  Wandering further into the building will bring you dangerously close to death, if you are going to solve your own mystery, help Azot, and escape without having your soul torn from your body, then you need to act fast.

The negative energy is effecting you every few hours (or so), wandering without a goal will kill you fast in this huuuumungous building.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2006)

Yay, I'm a crazy, dead woman!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 26, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Yay, I'm a crazy, dead woman!




It gets better...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 28, 2006)

Since when did this turn into a daytime soapie???


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2006)

I thought we were playing a White Wolf game...


----------



## Tonks (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry for my tardiness...had to finish a term paper and work wasn't exactly keen on me doing it during their time. I will get a post up later tonight.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> I thought we were playing a White Wolf game...




If only i had drums and a cymbal...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Sorry for my tardiness...had to finish a term paper and work wasn't exactly keen on me doing it during their time. I will get a post up later tonight.




That's alright...I've been slow lately cause of work too...just started writing my first module to be published, well, apart from in dungeon...lots of time gets eaten up by that baby...


----------



## Tonks (Sep 29, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> That's alright...I've been slow lately cause of work too...just started writing my first module to be published, well, apart from in dungeon...lots of time gets eaten up by that baby...




Which mods have Dungeon printed? Never knew I was gaming with someone quasi-famous...


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Which mods have Dungeon printed? Never knew I was gaming with someone quasi-famous...




Hehe, quasi-...

Beyond the Light of Reason was the first one, that was a few years back now though.  I got another one that is supposed to be printed in the Jan issue, but it's a monster, they already made me cut an entire level of the _first_ dungeon (there are two multi-level dungeons in the adventure).  It's supposed to come out soon...look out for Bright Mountain King.  They're both high-level monsters.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2006)

Ymris and Bront, I'm waiting on one more post from another player...just hold in there a little


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

No problem.  *Pokes players with a stick*


----------



## Tonks (Oct 1, 2006)

This is what I get for posting before checking the game thread...

If Azot needs to say anything else, let me know and I will..anxious to see what happens when the jackel is put down and we leave out.

If it isn't me holding things up...*picks up stick and prepares to poke*


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2006)

Waiting for Fenris....calling Fenris, your mother is at the school gates with your lunch....


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a sister?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I have a sister?




Where did that come from?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2006)

Anyone seen Fenris?  Feeeenriiiis?


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Where did that come from?



Well, I just found a Mother...

It is the weekend, so give him another day or two.  I'm waiting for him in my LEW game as well.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 2, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Anyone seen Fenris?  Feeeenriiiis?





Arroooooooooo!

Sorry Phoenix. Hellava weekend. I'm back mostly. I feel as bad as Jasmine and Ymris look though


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Arroooooooooo!
> 
> Sorry Phoenix. Hellava weekend. I'm back mostly. I feel as bad as Jasmine and Ymris look though




...if there were hookers you'd tell us...right?


----------



## Tonks (Oct 3, 2006)

Phoenix:

Are there buildings anywhere near the Dark Tower? Saw within the length of the rope that Jazick has? I can free via bird shape, but if Jazick will be turned into Kibbles and Bits, can't really see leaving him to his demise just yet.

On the other hand, if we plank it and he can somehow manage to not get eaten, this is all a moot point...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Phoenix:
> 
> Are there buildings anywhere near the Dark Tower? Saw within the length of the rope that Jazick has? I can free via bird shape, but if Jazick will be turned into Kibbles and Bits, can't really see leaving him to his demise just yet.
> 
> On the other hand, if we plank it and he can somehow manage to not get eaten, this is all a moot point...




Not really, the cathedral of Zsath is a free standing building in the centre of a large square.  The closest buildings are 100ft+ away.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> ...if there were hookers you'd tell us...right?




Yeah, even though it was my birthday, there were no hookers. Just a pile of work. A big steaming pile of it.


----------



## Tonks (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy b-day Fenris. Hope you survive it okay...


----------



## Tonks (Oct 3, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Not really, the cathedral of Zsath is a free standing building in the centre of a large square.  The closest buildings are 100ft+ away.




Hmm...well looks like it is plan B. I use my 6 Chr and 0 pts in Animal Handling to make peace with the natives and we walk away while we turn it over to them.

Yeah..that could work...

Edit: Then there is the fact that after clearing out the spells I have used, I realized that I had a Speak with Animals memorized. However, I am a firm believer that once you post it, it is done. So it will teach me to look at all of my spells next time..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Happy b-day Fenris. Hope you survive it okay...




Happy birthday big fella!  How old?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Hmm...well looks like it is plan B. I use my 6 Chr and 0 pts in Animal Handling to make peace with the natives and we walk away while we turn it over to them.
> 
> Yeah..that could work...
> 
> Edit: Then there is the fact that after clearing out the spells I have used, I realized that I had a Speak with Animals memorized. However, I am a firm believer that once you post it, it is done. So it will teach me to look at all of my spells next time..




I edit all the time...mainly cause I can't spell or forget things...


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2006)

I editted my last post to account for the near total darkness.

Now might be a good time to ask if I have any gear on my pc's person...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> I editted my last post to account for the near total darkness.
> 
> Now might be a good time to ask if I have any gear on my pc's person...




Yes, you are geared up.  Though strange, there is a reason...which I may explain that one day...may...


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2006)

That's all I need to know (though I do admit to curiosity).  It would be rather embarrassing to suddenly be naked.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> That's all I need to know (though I do admit to curiosity).  It would be rather embarrassing to suddenly be naked.




I would have to say that it's all been very interesting so far.  Alexi was supposed to be the last PC to meet up with the rest, now, well, it's very odd what is happening...I'm not entirely sure when Chapter One will end now...or how...


----------



## Tonks (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep...that's us. Killing plots one branch off at the time..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2006)

Been stoopidly busy gents, will post tonight.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 5, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I guess your plan to have me die last is a little awry through huh ? I figure a sacrifice is needed here though.




Actually the nasty monster isn't fighting for drama purposes.  It took out Boar because he was an obvious threat, now it is fighting you all off at once because its heads are too thick to attack one target ten times!


----------



## Tonks (Oct 11, 2006)

Phoenix: I will be on sporadically this week due to some RL issues. It should smooth out by the weekend, but wanted to give you a heads up all the same.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 12, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Phoenix: I will be on sporadically this week due to some RL issues. It should smooth out by the weekend, but wanted to give you a heads up all the same.




As have I, apologies and so forth.  I have not forgotten you all


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 16, 2006)

Can I get a roll call from everyone, just to make sure we're all still alive?


----------



## Fenris (Oct 16, 2006)

Not sure I'm alive, but I am here   

Bront's sick and working lots I know.

Can I see the two female figures through the portal?

It seemed like the demon left, rather than was killed.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 17, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Not sure I'm alive, but I am here
> 
> Bront's sick and working lots I know.
> 
> ...




Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2006)

Present!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm here.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Can I see the two female figures through the portal?




I was under the impression that Jasmine and Ymris has crossed through the portal and were fighting the demon alongside the knights or near enough to make no difference anyway.  If this isn't the case then I'll edit my post where Ymris introduces herself and asks who the knights are to something more appropriate.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 17, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> I'm here.
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that Jasmine and Ymris has crossed through the portal and were fighting the demon alongside the knights or near enough to make no difference anyway.  If this isn't the case then I'll edit my post where Ymris introduces herself and asks who the knights are to something more appropriate.





Oops, you are correct, that's how long it's been for me, I'm starting to lose track.  GlassEye, you can be the GM


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 18, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> GlassEye, you can be the GM




 That horrified, glassy-eyed, deer-in-the-headlights look is unbecoming a DM, so you'll have to continue.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> I'm here.
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that Jasmine and Ymris has crossed through the portal and were fighting the demon alongside the knights or near enough to make no difference anyway.  If this isn't the case then I'll edit my post where Ymris introduces herself and asks who the knights are to something more appropriate.




Ball's in your court bub.


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Can I get a roll call from everyone, just to make sure we're all still alive?



I'm not dead yet!


----------



## Bront (Nov 2, 2006)

Bump.  Phoenix, you out there?


----------

